#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-21
<leoquant> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh leoquant
<leoquant> hoe is het met je en UBT?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed en volgens mij nog steeds goed :)
<leoquant> outstanding
<MrChrisDruif> Ben net terug van tweede wintersportvakantie
<leoquant> dat maakt een erg luxe indruk, welk gebied ben je geweest? (moet wel hoog zijn)
<MrChrisDruif> Was wel lekker in Frankrijk :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, eerste was gratis omdat ik met mijn ouders mee ging :P
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zat in St. Francois Longchamps
<leoquant> grenoble?
<leoquant> of meer richting chamonix?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....dunno? Kzal het wel ff maps.google.nl doen :P
<leoquant> kan iik ook doen..:P
<leoquant> in betere tijden liep ik bergtochten, maar niet veel in france
<MrChrisDruif> Oké...
<leoquant> al mocht je daar een vuurtje maken in de nacht
<leoquant> dat was mooi
<leoquant> brb
<MrChrisDruif> Mag dat niet overal dan? Als je gewoon voorzichtig doet en niet in een gebied waar je duidelijk NIET een vuurtje mag maken lijkt het met geen probleem...
<leoquant> nee in die sweiss mocht/mag het niet
<leoquant> maar daar gingen de tochten altijd ver boven de boomgrens
<leoquant> maar dat was ook geen wandelen meer...
<UndiFineD> goede morgen MrChrisDruif
<UndiFineD> en leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hai UndiFineD :)
<leoquant> hi UndiFineD
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: http://www.studententrip.nl/uploads/images/saint%20francois%20skikaart.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> En dan zaten we bij Chemin, net boven dat blokje van St. Francois-Longchamps
<leoquant> nice!
<MrChrisDruif> Dat dacht ik ook...
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, in oostenrijk is het de bedoeling in berghutten te bivakkeren, die zijn er dan ook zeer veel
<leoquant> een buitenslaper is een "lozer" daar ....:)
<MrChrisDruif> Kben ook op het hoogste ski-punt geweest met de Lauzière lift
<leoquant> heerlijk moet dat zijn in de winter....
<MrChrisDruif> Dat bivakkeren in een berghut leoquant?
<leoquant> ja?
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me ook wel leuk om een keer te doen, in de zomer is dat vast ook wel leuk :P
<leoquant> vlak naast elkaar, brrr
<leoquant> ja ik kan je zelfs iets aanraden
<leoquant> : lechtaler alpen
<leoquant> in oostenrijk (duh)
<leoquant> niet moeilijk, wel pittig
<leoquant> tip: begin in de leutlkirchner hutte
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> of de pas over en dan: edelweisshaus als startpunt
<leoquant> (verder is het ook nog eens de kortste route vanuit nl om iets van bergen tegen te komen)
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, leuk :)
<leoquant> gegarandeerd:P
<UndiFineD> :)
<RawChid> Hey, ik zit erover na te denken om dit misschien te halen http://www.linuxbeverage.nl/page2.html
<OerHeks> hebben ze ook ubuntu-koffie, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Niet dat ik weet
<RawChid> Wel wijn
<UndiFineD> ubuntu wine 1.3 ?
<RawChid> :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> muse leunt wel erg op bach
<hannie> commandoline, hallo, mag ik iets vragen?
<commandoline> hannie: zeker :)
<hannie> Ik plak ff een stukje code:
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583364/
<hannie> Ik wil de inhoud van iemand persoonlijke map naar disk schrijven
<hannie> *iemands
<hannie> Wat ik gemaakt heb werkt wel, maar is volgens mij niet correct
<commandoline> dus zeg maar wat os.listdir() teruggeeft?
<hannie> ja, dat moet met een bepaalde naam op een bepaalde plek worden weggeschreven
<commandoline> oh, verkeerd gelezen :P
<commandoline> het lijkt me eigenlijk prima :)
<hannie> listdir geeft de inhoud van iemands persoonlijke map, mijnmap
<commandoline> wat zou er niet aan kloppen?
<hannie> Ik vraag mij af of het ook werkt vanuit welke andere directory dan ook
<hannie> Kan je vanuit een programma zoiets als changedir doen?
<commandoline> zolang je een compleet pad (bijv. /home/marten/) opgeeft, werkt het altijd
<hannie> ok, dus dit stukje code is goedgekeurd?
<commandoline> zodra je een relatief pad opgeeft, (Documenten/mapnaam), dan gaat het fout
<commandoline> tenminste, als ik niet in de juiste map zou zitten
<commandoline> maar daar valt toch niks aan te doen
<commandoline> dus dit stukje code is goedgekeurd, ja :)
<hannie> ok, dus altijd het volledige pad opgeven
<commandoline> of een pad relatief aan het huidige pad
<commandoline> en dat huidige pad is de map vanaf waar je python aanroept
<commandoline> dus als ik in de terminal in mijn home map zit
<RawChid> Volledige pad is sowieso vaak veiliger (ook als je in Terminal werkt)
<commandoline> dan zijn alle paden die ik invoer in het programma relatief aan mij homemap
<RawChid> veiliger = meer zekerheid
<hannie> ok, begrepen. Dan ga ik verder sleutelen. Bedankt voor het antwoord
<commandoline> ok, graag gedaan.
<RawChid> Misschien kun je straks de Translations Tool verbeteren hannie :P
<hannie> haha
<hannie> Ik en jou verbeteren ;)
<RawChid> Niet mij, maar de code die ik schrijf. Of nieuwe features toevoegen.
<RawChid> Ik programmeer al jaren, en nog steeds heb ik welles als ik naar code van een paar maand terug kijk: "WTF had ik hier in gedachte?"
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> RawChid, wat ik wel graag doe is hem bestuderen en proberen te begrijpen
<hannie> Als ik er uitleg bij nodig heb weet ik je te vinden
<RawChid> Sure
<hannie> Ik ben iig zeer tevreden met het resultaat
<hannie> vooralsnog ;)
<RawChid> Mooizo
 * RawChid heeft trouwens ook suggesties gedaan bij language-selector 
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<hannie> commandoline, ik krijg nogsteeds geen output bij os.walk(/home/hannie/Bureaublad"):
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, hoi
<commandoline> hoe gebruik je os.walk, hannie?
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo hannie
<hannie> in terminal
<hannie> jouw regeltjes overgetypt
<hannie> na enter krijg ik gewoon >>>
<hannie> En ik heb wel wat op het bureaublad staan
<commandoline> en alle print statements staan goed?
<commandoline> en die map is niet leeg?
<hannie> print root print dirs print files
<hannie> onder elkaar natuurlijk
<hannie> met een tab
<hannie> Wat ik wel zie in Nautilus is dit:
<hannie> Eerst de map hannie en daaronder de map Bureaublad
<hannie> Maar als ik doe home/Bureaublad krijg ik hetzelfde
<hannie> Nee, de map Bureaublad is niet leeg
<hannie> Er staan snelkoppelingen in en een programma dat ik expres op bblad heb gezet
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583383/
<commandoline> werkt bij mij
<hannie> ff kijken
<hannie> Ik heb exact hetzelfde, behalve de lege regel onderin
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583385/
<commandoline> die regel is alleen voor het overzicht
<commandoline> probeer het eens met een andere map dan?
<hannie> heb je mijn pasteje gezien?
<commandoline> ik kan namelijk niks anders bedenken waarom deze code het niet zou doen...
<commandoline> ja
<hannie> ok, dan laten we het maar zitten
<hannie> pas de problème
<commandoline> Het hoort gewoon te werken, en ik neem aan dat 'ie dat ook doet met een andere map
<RawChid> hannie, 2 tabs?
<hannie> ik zal nog eens een andere maap proberen
<RawChid> Als je te ver inspringt kan het misgaan
<hannie> RawChid, een tab per regel
<RawChid> ok
<commandoline> RawChid: dan zou 'ie gecrasht zijn op een SyntaxError
<RawChid> Ahja
<hannie> commandoline, het werkt wel als ik doe /home/hannie
<hannie> maar niet bij /home/Bureaublad
<hannie> terwijl die map wel in Nautilus te zien is
<commandoline> /home/Bureaublad bestaat toch niet?
<commandoline> dat zou
<commandoline> /home/hannie/Bureaublad moeten zijn
<commandoline> nou ja, het ligt dus aan die map
<hannie> jawel, die map staat ONDER de map hannie, dus niet IN de map hannie
<commandoline> hmm, het ligt dus iig aan de mapnaam, wat er goed/fout aan is kan ik zo op afstand niet zien.
 * commandoline gaat nu eten, tot zo
<hannie> Die map is door het systeem aangemaakt
<hannie> commandoline, eet ze en bedankt
 * hannie gaat een wijntje drinken op het terras
<DooitzedeJong> Dat doen ze altijd in Frankrijk :P
<DooitzedeJong> En aan het stokbroond :P
<leoquant> burgum
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, is het bergum, aan het bergummermeer?
<DooitzedeJong> Kijk eens op het forum
<leoquant> nee
<DooitzedeJong> http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&q=streekmuseum-volkssterrenwachtburgum&ie=UTF8&ll=53.200467,5.995767&spn=0.00991,0.032465&t=h&z=16
<leoquant> de bm'ers zijn er naar vernoemd
<leoquant> en dat zijn zeilboten
<StefandeVries> en daar zijn we weer
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> goedmiddag =)
<leoquant> RawChid, ik heb ook een mail gestuurd naar slapende teamleden, met een oproep je workshop te bezoeken
<DooitzedeJong> nou zeg
<DooitzedeJong> Je vind mij slapend :P
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> nee degenen die zich aangesproken voelen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik dacht al :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ben je eruit wat nijmegen betreft?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> mooi!
<StefandeVries> ik kom niet
<leoquant> ja er is een beslissing.
<StefandeVries> ja, dat ik niet kom :P
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: mocht je met de Jam naar nijmegen willen komen: inschrijven kan hier: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/825/detail/
<StefandeVries> Helaas, helaas =)
<Ronnie> jammer :(
<StefandeVries> ik was er graag geweest
<StefandeVries> Volgende keer beter, Ronnie ;)\
<leoquant> hee Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> ola
<leoquant> bevalt je nieuwe job?
<leoquant> ツ
<Gotiniens> yep
<leoquant> great
<Gotiniens> vandaag liep mijn proeftijd af
<Gotiniens> ik heb vandaag ook 2x een goede beurt gemaakt. al zeg ik het zelf
<leoquant> weet je al of je proeftijd verlengd wordt?
<Gotiniens> ik ban vanaf nu in mijn normale contract
<leoquant> congrats
<Gotiniens> ik heb school alleen nog niet afgerond
<Gotiniens> had mijn laaste opdracht opgestuurd een paar dagen voordat ik zou beginnen met werken
<Gotiniens> krijg ik 4 weken later een mailtje dat het nog niet goed is
<leoquant> hmm
<leoquant> scryptie/paper achtig iets, of enkel de laatste module?
<Gotiniens> nee scriptie hebb ik al wel af
<Gotiniens> een module die ik nog moest halen
<Gotiniens> kwam school ook heel laat pas mee dat ik die moest halen trouwens
<Gotiniens> ik dacht dat ik hem had afgerond
<Gotiniens> maar schijnt dat je voor die module 2 verslagen moest schrijven ipv 1
<leoquant> das dan een late verrassing....:/
<leoquant> sterkte daarmee dan!
 * leoquant is even huishoudelijk.....
<Gotiniens> succes
<Cugel> Dag leoquant.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei
<leoquant> ik ga greetz!
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb een VPS kunnen regelen
<Ronnie> van luuk?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> 250 GB dataverkeer
<DooitzedeJong> 1 Gbps upload
<erkan^> controleert de baas ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com als ik stuur een bericht, UndiFineD / hajour ?
<UndiFineD> de baas ? jou baas ?
<erkan^> de baas van Ubuntu Accessiblity
<UndiFineD> of de teamleider van #ubuntu-accessibility
<erkan^> een mailing
<UndiFineD> ja door Pendulum
<UndiFineD> geweldige vrouw
<erkan^>  dan keurt ze mijn mailing af, dat weet ik zeker :-P
 * erkan^ durft niet aan mevrouw navragen, ik ben erg verlegen.. :-P
<erkan^> UndiFineD, ??? is #ubuntu-accessibility aan het vergaderen?
<erkan^> ik zag dat ze praten over zoom ofzo
<UndiFineD> nee gewoon nodige info uitwisseling
<erkan^> okee dan (-:
<UndiFineD> erkan^: met haar eigen issues heeft ze zelf mischien altijd ervaring met andermans issues, maar ieder daar doet zijn/haar best om het beste advies te geven wat ze kunnen
<UndiFineD> *niet altijd*
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Ik had je toegevoegd op XMMP (Gtalk) maar zie je niet online? :-/
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<OerHeks> ops ?
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> kijk eens mee in ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Gewone ubuntu?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-22
<RawChid> Vanavond om 19.30 is er een workshop over wiki in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas, zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag allen
<StefandeVries> en daar is-ie weer..
<RawChid> Goede avond
<StefandeVries> En, hoe staan de zaken?
<RawChid> Lekker hoor
<RawChid> Straks ff een workshopje doen he
<RawChid> En met jou
<RawChid> Al beter?
<leoquant> RawChid, ik hoop op een ferme opkomst
<leoquant> kan ik nog iets doen?
<RawChid> Neuh
<StefandeVries> RawChid: gaat beter. al kan ik niet praten
<RawChid> Cees zal me ondersteunen
<StefandeVries> O ja, de wikiworkshop
<StefandeVries> Damn proefwerkweek
<RawChid> Ook nog
<leoquant> dus Cees joint klas straks ook?
<RawChid> Daar ga ik wel vanuit ja :)
<leoquant> ok:)
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenavond
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond, DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben nu medebeheerder van de VPS van luuk
<StefandeVries> En..?
<DooitzedeJong> We kunnen die gebruiken om de python les te streamen
<leoquant> mooi ik las al iets op het forum
<StefandeVries> Nu Chris komt, wil ik misschien toch komen
<Gotiniens> stom, ik dacht ik kan wel helpen met de wiki workshop, heb genoeg ervaring met mediawiki
<Gotiniens> maar de workshop gaat natuurlijk over moinmoin :)
<RawChid> Haha
<RawChid> Ach, als je hier zit om ook vragen te beantwoorden ben je ook al hulp
<RawChid> Algemene dingen komen wel overeen
<Gotiniens> de syntax is volgens mij gelijk ja
<RawChid> Ik ben benieuwd hoe ver we komen.
<StefandeVries> RawChid, hoe goed improviseer je?
<RawChid> Dat zullen we zien :P
<RawChid> Maar ik heb altijd genoeg om de tijd te vullen ;)
<RawChid> Anders vertel ik wel een leuk verhaaltje
<StefandeVries> RawChid: bij de Pythoncursus is ook 75% geïmproviseerd, en dat lukt ook redelijk. tuurlijk is het net iets anders, maar je snapt het wel. Kennis komt er vanzelf wel uit
<RawChid> FOAD, wat is je account?
<FOAD> FOADtheSupergod.
<RawChid> Pleonasme?
<StefandeVries> Bescheiden als altijd
<FOAD> Het past bij me.
<leoquant> as a handmade glove (is dat correct Engels?)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> volgens my wel
<Cees> hoi :)
<RawChid> Hey Cees!
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is er leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> jammer :P
<leoquant> Cees, is er mooi
<FOAD> "Fits like a glove."
<DooitzedeJong> I have verstand too van wiki
<DooitzedeJong> ;)
<leoquant> Cees, join ook even -klas
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant kun je mij voicen?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: waar is dat voor nodig?
<leoquant> ja, maar de les begint nu
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Gotiniens> haha tof met die wiki opmaak in je tekst
<RawChid> ;)
<erkan^> ben ik te laat?
<FOAD> erkan^, slome.
<FOAD> JA.
<FOAD> Dat wordt nablijven.
<erkan^> kan ej effe tekst hier kopieren ? ik heb paar gemist
<leoquant> erkan^, nauwlijks te laat
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant lees query
<DooitzedeJong> ;)
<FOAD> Ik maak wel een dump op pastebin.
<erkan^> huh?
<FOAD> erk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583922/ is wat je hebt gemist.
<leoquant> erkan^, een paar regels tekst bedoelt FOAD
<erkan^> effe lezen
<RawChid> Ga ik niet te snel?
<FOAD> Nee hoor.
<leoquant> nee
<RawChid> Ack
<FOAD> Gadver, bonen.
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> wiki, kiwi, ツ
<erkan^> duidelijke taal geschreven wow :P
<erkan^> volgens me is wiki een soort handleiding, uitleg, bejete forum ?
<leoquant> erkan^, ?
<leoquant> is dat een vraag?
<erkan^> ja
<leoquant> herformuleer het even als je wil?
<erkan^> een vorobeeld van wikipedia, wiki.ubuntu-nl.org enz.
<erkan^> ?
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#TableofContents
<Gotiniens> erkan^, wiki's worden vaak gebruikt voor handleidingen inderdaad, maar dat is niet het enige waar je ze voor kan gebruiken
<Cees> dat de gui mode is uitgeschakeld in onze wiki configuratie heeft te maken met tabellen wat dan niet altijd goed gaat (in de gebruikte versie van moinmoin).
<FOAD> Zie bijvoorbeeld http://bulletstorm.wikia.com/wiki/Bulletstorm
<erkan^> ja die
<hannie> Cees, misschien is het middel erger dan de kwaal
<erkan^> is wiki gebaseerd op HTML 4.01 ?
<FOAD> "ja die"?
<FOAD> Ja meneer.
<erkan^> die site (bulleststorm) is wiki tog?
<hannie> is geopend
<FOAD> Ja, dat is een Wiki-site.
<Cugel> geopend.
<FOAD> Als voorbeeld van een niet-handleiding.
<erkan^> ja ik heb het geopend
<FOAD> Zelfrefererende zinnen, leuk.
<hannie> Wat gebeurt er als we die nu tegelijk gaan bewerken?
<erkan^> welke simpeler ?
<Cees> dan overschrijven we elkaars wijzigingen
<Cugel> hij is 'vastliggend'.
<Cees> Cugel, eerst inloggen
<FOAD> Dan nog.
<FOAD> Ik ben ingelogd.
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> yep
<Cees> ja, sry, dan nog. ;)
<FOAD> Ik kan er niet bij.
<erkan^> ja onderwerp, kop, gewone letters,  vet, en schuin
<Cees> niet-teamleden kunnen alleen subpagina's van /community wijzigen, sry voor de verwarring
<leoquant> ok
<FOAD> En ik had nog wel zulke goede ideeën ter verbetering.
<FOAD> Zeker omdat ik niet in het team mag.
<erkan^> oh nee, moet ik die site inloggen?
<FOAD> Ik geloof RawChid op zijn woord, maar ik kan het niet nadoen.
<leoquant> <Cees> niet-teamleden kunnen alleen subpagina's van /community wijzigen, sry voor de verwarring
<erkan^> foad : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding/Les1?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=edit-wiki.png
<FOAD> Ik had het gezien, maar zo wordt de voordracht wat minder concreet.
<Cees> FOAD, wat is je wiki-naam?
<FOAD> FOADtheSupergod.
<Cees> VoornaamAchternaam is de conventie, maar ok
 * hannie is al zo stout geweest iets toe te voegen
<FOAD> Die volg ik ook.
<Cees> FOAD, dan is het goed en kan je de pagina nu wel bewerken
<Cees> ?
<leoquant> <RawChid> Ik zal de pagina even verplaatsen zodat iedereen op bewerken kan klikken
<hannie> U dient nog tenminste 6 minuten te wachten met bewerken van deze pagina om bewerkingsconflicten te voorkomen.
<FOAD> Ja, super.
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/SimpelePagina --> ik kan bewerekn nergens vidnen
<Cees> RawChid, FOAD kan er nu wel bij.
<FOAD> Oeps.
<Cees> erkan^, wat is jou wiki-naam?
<erkan^> erkan
<erkan^> geloof ik
<Gotiniens> mensen met proeflezing kan je wel de effecten van je wijziging zien
<RawChid> Cees, ik had al redirects ingesteld voor mensen op de lijst.
<Gotiniens> opslaan zal niet willen, maar dat is mischien ook niet handig ivm met het verloop van de cursus
<Cees> ik wat ff, RawChid is de leider.
<leoquant> kan iedereen bij bewerken nu?
<erkan^> Bijlagen
<erkan^> Geen bijlagen opgeslagen voor SimpelePagina
<erkan^> U hebt geen toestemming voor het plaatsen van bijlagen bij deze pagina.
<Cees> wat=wacht
<FOAD> Prima.
<FOAD> Ik vind het nu al leuk.
<UndiFineD> FOAD:
<UndiFineD> ;)
<erkan^> snap ik goed dat = = betekent grote kop (lijkt als h1) , drie ' = vet ; twee ' = schuin ?
<Gotiniens> erkan^, correct
<Gotiniens> == == is h2
<erkan^> waarom ish et zo ander?
<erkan^> :/
<Gotiniens> === === is h3
<Gotiniens> omdat veel mensen geen html kennen, en dit makkelijker is
<FOAD> Waarom is wat zo anders?
<FOAD> Ja.
<Gotiniens> en HTML toestaan is ook heel gevaarlijk
<erkan^> huh?
<erkan^> waarom?
<leoquant> nu even moin moin?
<leoquant> later die discussie verder?
<Gotiniens> omdat je met HTML bijv javascript kan toestaan
<FOAD> Zeg, hannie.
<erkan^> ja, ik ga nu naar meester RawChid luisteren
<leoquant> RawChid, ja
<FOAD> Jep.
<hannie> FOAD, ja?
<FOAD> Niks.
<erkan^> betekent # (br) ?
<FOAD> Proost.
<CasW> Wat betekent # dan wel? Niets?
<RawChid> Ja
<FOAD> erkan^ zeker weer.
<erkan^> dus elke keer twee ## ?
<erkan^> sorry
<RawChid> Voor commentaar wel ja
<erkan^> moet ik elke ## (twee keer) in plaats van # typen?
<erkan^> kee
<FOAD> Moet je zelf die nummers onthouden voor subtitels?  Wat lastig.
<leoquant> erkan^, ja 2x
<FOAD> Dat snap ik.
<FOAD> Maar een autonummering zou fijn zijn.
<FOAD> Top.
<hannie> Erlol
<hannie> lol
<hannie> ja
<leoquant> ---- /!\ '''Edit conflict - other version:''' ---- waarom verschijnt dit soms RawChid ?
<FOAD> Geklikt.
<hannie> leoquant, mijn schuld
<hannie> mea culpa
<FOAD> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/FOADtheSupergod
<FOAD> Jullie mogen mijn superieure voorbeeld proberen te volgen.
<leoquant> RawChid, weer wat geleerd
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan
<leoquant> duidelijk
<FOAD> Bijna zo goed als die van mij, erkan^.
<erkan^> het lukt neit met ##
<erkan^> :/
<leoquant> er?
<leoquant> erkan^, ?
<leoquant> RawChid> Wat lukt er niet met ## ?
<FOAD> Het lukt prima, erk.
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> kee
<erkan^> U heeft deze pagina al bewerkt! Gebruik de terug knop aub niet. Andere gebruikers zullen tot 2011-03-22 19:22:21 gewaarschuwd worden dat u deze pagina aan het bewerken bent. Gebruik de knop Proeflezing om de vergendeling te verlengen.
<erkan^> ja, beetje wel rac
<RawChid> Druk maar op proeflezing
<leoquant> RawChid> Is het nu duidelijk erkan^ ? wat betreft ##?
<erkan^> RawChid,
<FOAD> Oké.
<erkan^> wie heeft het gemaakt: test
<erkan^> Hallo Erkannetje.  ?
<FOAD> Jij denk ik.
<Cees> erkan^, check http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan?action=info
<erkan^> dus foad :P
<RawChid> Wat een boefje is het toch
<FOAD> Ocharme!
<FOAD> Betrapt.
<hannie> RawChid, het kan toch ook zonder {}
<hannie> *[]
<FOAD> Jaaaaaaaaaaa.
<hannie> ok
<erkan^> ik wil een tekst wijzigen, maar het blijft nog steeds:  hallo erkannetje
<FOAD> Terecht.
<erkan^> ik wil effe URL testen
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> idd leoquant
<FOAD> Doe maar op mijn pagina.
<leoquant> erkan^, kun je geen tekst wijzigen?
<leoquant> <RawChid> erkan^: als het ff niet lukt kun je bijv. gaan naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan/test
<leoquant> ok?
<FOAD> Vreemd.  Ik kan nog steeds wel de pagina van erkan^ verbeteren.
<leoquant> FOAD, laat die pag. even van/voor erkan^ ...:)
<leoquant> gaan we door?
<Cees> FOAD, wat is er vreemd aan dat je de pagina van erkan^ kan verbeteren? Dat *is* de kracht van de wiki: samenwerken.
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan/test
<FOAD> Cees: niets, alleen dat hij het zelf blijkbaar niet kan.
<FOAD> Maar inderdaad, ik ben alleen maar even de kracht van de wiki aan het verkennen.
<erkan^> oh nee, volgens ehb ik ## opgeslagen
<erkan^> ik gleoof dat RawChid zei dat ik kan die weghalen, ander wordt het onzichtbaar in wiki
<erkan^> tog?
<leoquant> uh..
<erkan^> het is me gelukt !
<FOAD> Goed zo erk. :)
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan#preview
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> Gaat er anders iets fout?
<FOAD> Waar is de pagina van hannie?
<erkan^> in de werkelijk zie ik "docu team "
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Hannie
<hannie> Niet aan knoeien, hè....
<leoquant> nee
<erkan^> oh  ja
<erkan^> snap ik
<erkan^> docu team is gekort
<leoquant> RawChid>  2. Commentaar invullen, deze vergat ik dus immer he...:/
<hannie> Proeflezen deed ik nooit :(
<erkan^> zag error
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan#preview
<FOAD> Yay emacs.
<Cees> of notepad.exe ;)
<leoquant> erkan^, dat kan later, even die addon
<leoquant> <RawChid> ItsAllText kun je vinden op https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4125/   Dit is echt een aanrader!
<FOAD> Nu al. :(
<erkan^> erg bedankt en ik kom terug... want ik ga effe een vriend naar huis brengen... binnenkort heb ik meer vragen, RawChid
<erkan^> tot latersss
<leoquant> kan altijd hier erkan^
<leoquant> oki
<hannie> RawChid, en anderen, hartelijk dank voor de uitleg
<leoquant> iemand?
<FOAD> Ja hoor.
<FOAD> De rest durft denk ik niet.
<FOAD> Vet.
<leoquant> ツ
<FOAD> Dank je wel RawChid en ondersteuners.
<leoquant> RawChid, bedankt
<Cees> Leuke oefening FOAD (tip: de wiki kan hiervoor een irc-log formaat).
<Cees> +gebruiken
<FOAD> Ja.
<FOAD> irc-log formaat?
<FOAD> Aha.
<Cees> RawChid, legt het nu uit :)
<FOAD> :)
<FOAD> Geklikt.
<FOAD> Ik zie wat regels.
<FOAD> Oké.
<leoquant> FOAD, gelukt?
<FOAD> Oké, gelukt, denk ik.
<FOAD> Dank dank.
<FOAD> Nogmaals bedankt RawChid et al.
<FOAD> Jullie hebben het goed gedaan.
<RawChid> Geen dankt
<RawChid> -t
<Cees> en ook leoquant bedankt voor de irc ondersteuning.
<leoquant> heel graag gedaan
<FOAD> Yes, leoquant is een baas.
<leoquant> alles behalve dat FOAD
<FOAD> Niet zo bescheiden.
<RawChid> Ja jullie ook
<RawChid> En FOAD bedankt voor de log
<FOAD> Graag gedaan natuurlijk.
<leoquant> ben al blij dat RawChid  mijn naam niet in verband heeft gebracht met de proeflezingknop......:P
<RawChid> Hehe
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> wow, ik heb ineens veel wijzigingsnotificaties in mijn mailbox :P
<leoquant> hee tot morgen allen! (dat zal wel RawChid ...haha)
<RawChid> Later
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe zit het eigenlijk met Speechcontrol UndiFineD?
<DooitzedeJong> Of andere mensen die meeontwikkelen
<DooitzedeJong> hajour?
<hajour> ja ?
<DooitzedeJong> Schiet Speechcontrol wat op?
<UndiFineD> vandaag wel
<hajour> eindelijk vooruitgang
<DooitzedeJong> Dat mag ik hopen
<UndiFineD> ik heb mijn browser vandaag horen spreken
<DooitzedeJong> Waar hosten jullie de code?
<UndiFineD> LP
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Die is nog niet geconfigureerd, die pagina
<hajour> we hadden wat probleempjes in het team maar die zijn nu zo goed als opgelost
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Wat word het?
<hajour> ik kan nu alleen tijdelijk op de 1 of andere manier inloggen bij me mail.ook niet met pasword veranderen
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is de programeertaal waarin het geschreven word
<hajour> dus ben ik nu alleen bereikbaar via undifined tijdelijk
<UndiFineD> voornamelijk c++ en python
<DooitzedeJong> oke, valt dat te combineren?
<UndiFineD> ja hoor
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: zeker, via zgn. bindings
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> (en trouwens ook via allerlei andere technieken)
<RawChid> binding, weer zo'n woord dat je niet witl vertalen :P
<commandoline> idd, iemand een voorstel voor als ik het straks in de pythoncursus ga noemen :P?
<RawChid> Gewoon binding laten dus ;)
<DooitzedeJong> relatie tussen c++ en python bijv
<RawChid> Als je niet weet wat binding inhoudt, kun je beter geen suggestie doen.
<DooitzedeJong> Dat zorgt ervoor dat functies uit een andere programmeertaal gebruikt kunnen worden in bijv python
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: inderdaad, hoewel bijv. ook classes op die manier doorgegeven kunnen worden
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid, daarom deed ik ook een suggestie :P
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Je hebt ook data binding
<commandoline> oja, die was ik nog vergeten, bedankt :)
<commandoline> PySide/PyQt4 is een mooi voorbeeld van een C++ bibliotheek met Python bindings.
<RawChid> Denk bijv. aan attributen/variabelen in je class die je dan bind met een waarde van een tekstveld
<RawChid> Dat is weer een heel ander soort binding
<RawChid> En uhm, ken je misschien het programma bind ;)
<commandoline> De DNS server software?
<RawChid> Jup, iets met binding
<commandoline> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binding , we kunnen nog even door :P
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> bookbinding :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga
<hajour> ben er weer
<hajour> ik was even bezig met me kids
<Gotiniens> dat mag
<Gotiniens> ;)
<hajour> bah ik kan niet meer op me email komen nadat ik me wachtwoord probeerde te wijzigen
<hajour> nou al een uur mee bezig
<hajour> er werd mail gestuurd via mijn email en via dat ook uit mijn naam via launchpad naar speechcontrol members
<hajour> dus probeerde ik met eerst een veiligheidszegel te maken daarna me wachtwoord te veranderen.wachtwoord was set maar toen moest ik verifier-en  en nadat kwam ik niet meer op me mail op geen enkele wijzen
<hajour> wijze
<hajour> niet met me oude pas woord en ook niet met het nieuwe
<hajour> toen nieuwe aangevraagd maar die word ook niet geaccepteerd
<hajour> en ook via me andere mail kan ik er niet meer opkomen
<RawChid> Ronnie, ken je dit spel?
<RawChid> http://www.kongregate.com/games/Coolio_Niato/lighbot-2-0
<RawChid> Is misschien leuk om te leren omgaan met functies in het programmeren
<RawChid> Vanaf level 5
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Woensdag 30 maart 2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "GPG enCOC".| Leiding: Ronnie Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/GPGInleiding
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen weer
<leoquant> goedemorgen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> En het is weer proefwerkweek
<leoquant> StefandeVries, succes!
<StefandeVries> Dank je, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er vertrouwen in. =)
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<leoquant> ik denk dat mwanzo toch een probleem heeft StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> En dat is?
<leoquant> we hebben 27 launchpadleden
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<leoquant> maar verdelen het werk over een man of 8-10
<leoquant> het kan me niet schelen dat dit gelogd wordt
<leoquant> voor de workshop van RawChid  lalle leden aangeschreven: zero resultaat
<StefandeVries> Dat is wel jammer ja
<leoquant> de "lastdieren" waren er weer
<leoquant> de werkers
<leoquant> ik ga er toch iets aan doen
<StefandeVries> Omdat het werk altijd neerkomt op een paar schouders
<leoquant> dat zal me niet populair maken
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Kwaliteit is imo belangrijker dan populariteit
<leoquant> ik zal "iets" schrijven op eigen conto, niet namens het team. maar ik ben vrij bood
<leoquant> d=s
<StefandeVries> En aan wie ga je dat schrijven?
<leoquant> je mag toch op z'n minst steun verwachten bij workshops
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> de inactieven
<StefandeVries> Hmm, nou, hopelijk heeft het resultaat
<leoquant> kijk de eerste poging zal een diplomatieke zijn, maar daarna ga ik eisen stellen
<StefandeVries> Eisen aan aanwezigheid?
<leoquant> ik verwacht een kleiner, maar betrokkener team
<leoquant> ja, steun, aanwezigheid, meedenken
<StefandeVries> Niet kwantiteit.. =)
<leoquant> dus vandaag ga ik puzzelen
<leoquant> hoe dit vorm te geven
<leoquant> zonder mwanzo op te blazen
<StefandeVries> Dat lukt vast wel
<leoquant> ik voelde me geschoffeerd dat er gister niemand was van de aangeschreven launchpadleden
<leoquant> aucun
<leoquant> punt.
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> ............
<StefandeVries> ;)
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik ga zo weg
<leoquant> ik groet ü"
<StefandeVries> Ik groet u evenzo
<leoquant> uh je :P
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<StefandeVries> hallo weer, leoquant =)
<leoquant> hee ツ
<StefandeVries> hoe staat het met je plan?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ben jij lid van het launchpad team?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij wel..
<leoquant> heb je je ingeschreven voor de mailinglist?
<leoquant> ik heb toch een mailtje de deur uit gedaan net..
 * StefandeVries logt even in op LP
<leoquant> hmm, maar als jij het niet krijgt.....is er iets niet op orde
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Ik ben lid van het team, maar inderdaad niet van de mailinglijst
<leoquant> ah ok
<leoquant> ik pm het even. dus zou het willen inzien?
<StefandeVries> prima
<leoquant> momento
<hannie> hajour, ping
<hajour> ja ?
<hajour> orca daar gaat het vast over
<hajour> hannie,
<hajour> vanavond als je wilt zou ik dat eindelijk kunnen doen
<hajour> ik moest eerst orde op zaken stellen in speechcontrol
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo allemaal
<hajour> hee MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<hajour> beter nu
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen
<hajour> eindelijk weer vooruitgang met spreechcontrol doet goed
<hannie> hajour, ja ik wilde alleen vragen of het ging
<hajour> a ok
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, Browserspeak heb je het toch over?
<hajour> yep
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, hoi, hoi
<hajour> zie boven hannie
<hannie> hajour, er is geen haast bij, hoor, Alleen doen als je tijd en zin hebt!
<hajour> en ik kan weer in me mail account komen eindelijk
<hajour> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hannie :)
<hajour> want ik moet ook me sponsering nu echt wel gaan aanvragen
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het in Frankrijk hannie?
<RawChid> Goede dag
<MrChrisDruif> Hai RawChid
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, het is zowat zomer
<MrChrisDruif> Altijd lekker toch hannie?
<hannie> Bij jullie ook, toch?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, werk jij nu wel of niet met Python?
<hajour> ik moet zo eten me dochter kookt vandaag :)
<hannie> hajour, smakelijk eten
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Nee, werk niet zelf met Python, maar meestal weet ik wel genoeg om met simpele problemen te helpen. Programmeer concepten zijn hetzelfde over schillende talen
<hajour> ja dank je zal wel lukken :)
<MrChrisDruif> Eet smakelijk hajour
<hajour> :)
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, welke programmeertaal gebruik je?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DooitzedeJong
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Heb wel eens wat gerommeld met Java omdat het van school moest
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe is het?
<MrChrisDruif> Zou zelf liever met Genie gaan rommelen, veel interessanter :P
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, er wordt gewerkt aan DevWeek GetStarted
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor DooitzedeJong, alleen pijn aan me oor, met jou?
<DooitzedeJong> hannie, mooi om te horen
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik laat het wel weten als het af is
<DooitzedeJong> MrChrisDruif, goed, hoop dat het geen ontsteking is
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt hannie
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Is het wel, zit al met druppels in
<hannie> Ik ga nu ff pythonnen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> Succes, hannie :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar had je soms nog wat problemen met Python hannie?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, nee
<hannie> StefandeVries, ook goedemiddag
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik was gewoon nieuwsgierig
<DooitzedeJong> Stefan is met C++ bezig hannie
<StefandeVries> Maar ik ben een excellente multitasker ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed hannie :)
<hannie> ah, C++, zal vast ook interessant zijn
<StefandeVries> hannie: inderdaad. meer low-level dan Python.
<hannie> Wordt wat meer gebruikt op alle platforms denk ik
<DooitzedeJong> nah
<DooitzedeJong> er is een verschil tussen c++ en c++
<StefandeVries> Huh?
<hannie> hangt dat van het platform af dan
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong, verklaar je nader
<DooitzedeJong> de ene gecompileerd door de g++ en de andere door de comiler van MS
<DooitzedeJong> compiler
<StefandeVries> Dat maakt voor C++ niks uit
<DooitzedeJong> nee?
<StefandeVries> Alleen voor de soort executable
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> De code is exact gelijk
<hannie> StefandeVries, ben je weer helemaal beter?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja maar je hebt wel verschil in bibliotheken toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja, helemaal, gelukkig, hannie
<hannie> goed, klets lekker verder. Ik ga nu echt Pythonnen
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: Ja en nee, die bibliotheken zijn platformonafhankelijk, maar C++ niet
<DooitzedeJong> suc6 hannie
<hannie> en als ik vragen heb hoor je van me
<StefandeVries> Is goed, hannie ;)
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, merci
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik denk dat je andersom bedoelt
<StefandeVries> Andersom in welk opzicht?
<DooitzedeJong> want net framework werkt meestal niet onder linux
<DooitzedeJong> behalve met mono
<RawChid> .NET != C++
<StefandeVries> .NET Framework beschouw ik ook als Windows-only
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, RawChid
<RawChid> .NET kun je vergelijken met Java. Waarbij alleen de windowsimplementatie van de virtuele machine goed werkt
<DooitzedeJong> ook al word het ook gebruikt in linux
<StefandeVries> RawChid, wat zou ik volgens jou dan andersom bedoeld hebben?
<RawChid> Oh, die platformonafhankelijk, maar misschien ook niet
<StefandeVries> In dat geval kom ik er niet op terug
<StefandeVries> Ik ga voedselen, ttyl
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<DooitzedeJong> Ben een VPS voor de Ubuntu Jams aan het opzetten
<DooitzedeJong> met eventueel een jabber chat room
<RawChid> De taal We hebben toch IRC
<RawChid> -de taal
<DooitzedeJong> Voor video verbinding
<DooitzedeJong> ;)
<DooitzedeJong> en om te proberen voor JustForLearning devs: commandoline leoquant ronnie
<RawChid> Ahzo
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: oh, we hebben een testserver dus?
<DooitzedeJong> binnenkort
<commandoline> mooi :)
<RawChid> Trouwens
<DooitzedeJong> Als het instellen luke :P
<DooitzedeJong> luke must be lukt
<RawChid> 22:45:54 <+RawChid> http://www.kongregate.com/games/Coolio_Niato/lighbot-2-0
<RawChid> 22:46:47 <+RawChid> Is misschien leuk om te leren omgaan met functies in het programmeren
<RawChid> 22:50:08 <+RawChid> Vanaf level 5
<DooitzedeJong> leuk!
<commandoline> hij komt hier niet verder dan het startscherm...
<commandoline> of laadscherm, geen idee wat het precies is...
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb de basics af
<RawChid> Draait flash niet helemaal lekker bij jou commandoline .....?
<commandoline> tot nu toe geen klachten
<commandoline> (op deze na :P)
<commandoline> oh trouwens, net overgestapt op Firefox 4
<commandoline> dat zou het kunnen zijn
<commandoline> hmm, youtube werkt wel gewoon
<commandoline> en die site werkt ook niet in chrome
<DooitzedeJong> vreemd ik heb ook firefox 4
<StefandeVries> En daar ben ik weer.
<RawChid> Flash games doen eerder  moeilijk op Ubuntu dan Flash video
<RawChid> Bepaalde spellen op kongregate doen het hier ook slecht
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: hoe heb jij Firefox 4 geïnstalleerd?
<DooitzedeJong> Is meegekomen met de updates van 11.04
<StefandeVries> Ah, vandaar dat ik 'm nog niet heb
<MrChrisDruif> Zo, dus #FX4 (hashtag die hun verzonnen hadden) zit standaard in Natty?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: weet je hoe je de JFL app kunt draaien op een server?
<DooitzedeJong> Of heb je er al xmpp functies ingbracht?
<DooitzedeJong> want ik wilde Jabber server aanmaken
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap echt niet dat ze niet gewoon #FF4 hebben genomen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Iedereen gebruikt dat al...
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb ruzie met openvpn config
<StefandeVries> en hoe ga je het oplossen? :P
<DooitzedeJong> goede vraag :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb te maken met een vps die publiek is
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb de volgende config
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584371/
<DooitzedeJong> en hij doet het nog steeds niet
<DooitzedeJong> ook niet als ik vps1278.directvps.nl vervang door ip
<DooitzedeJong> opgelost
<DooitzedeJong> nu de clientcert nog
<StefandeVries> en Firefox 4 is geïnstalleerd
<DooitzedeJong> ook klaar
<StefandeVries> En: Wauw
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> http://vps1278.directvps.nl/
<StefandeVries> Jup werkt :)
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<StefandeVries> Mijn C++-frutsel ook:P
<RawChid> Had je al een account op onze wiki MrChrisDruif?
<RawChid> Ik kan er ff voor zorgen dat je ten minste iets erop kan zetten
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zou zeer gewaardeerd worden aangezien ik al een poosje probeer een wiki pagina aan te maken...zoals dus die wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif
<RawChid> Is dat jouw account?
<RawChid> ow, dat is .com
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, maar volgens mij was het ook MrChrisDruif op ubuntu-nl.org
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal ff kijken na het eten
<RawChid> pm me maar met de volledige URL
<StefandeVries> te laat..=p
<Ronnie> goede avond sense
<sense> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> erg jammer dat er nog relatief weinig aanmeldingen zijn voor de raadsleden
<leoquant> moet het traject nog eens in schijnwerpers/spotlights?
<RawChid> Zijn 5 leden niet genoeg?
<leoquant> geloof van wel
<leoquant> deze zeven mensen zullen samen de gemeenschapsraad vormen, en de gemeenschapsraad zal twee leden aanwijzen die samen met de voorzitter de gemeenschapsleiding, het dagelijkse bestuur van Ubuntu Nederland, zullen vormen.
<leoquant> nee dus
<RawChid> Alleen maar omdat het geschreven staat?
<leoquant> oh, sorry, ik dacht dat je vroeg naar het nu...
<leoquant> om het nu nog te veranderen is wat vreemd lijkt me
<RawChid> Tja, ik ben nooit een voorstander geweest om er hard 7 neer te zetten
<leoquant> achteraf redenerend: ja 5 had prima gekund
<RawChid> Mijn vraag is nu: "Moet je er prese 7 hebben"
<RawChid> Als 5 ook kan, waarom niet gewoon met 5
<RawChid> sense^  ;)
<sense> RawChid: We hebben nu afgesproken om de raad uit zeven mensen te laten bestaan, dus nu kunnen we dat niet meer plotseling veranderen. Bovendien vind ik het ook goed om niet een té kleine groep te hebben, anders heb je zo weinig mensen om mee te overleggen.
<sense> Bedenk wel dat die zeven niet met z'n allen de dagelijkse leiding voeren.
<sense> Hun belangrijkste taak is tijdens de maandelijkse vergaderingen op IRC.
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Dan veel succes met meer mensen vinden
<leoquant> dus dat aantal is niet gebaseerd op een onderliggende gedachte,maar een keuze. oneven lijkt mij wel weer niet oevallig
<leoquant> t
<RawChid> Ja, oneven moet je wel willen imho
<leoquant> je kunt immers redeneren via groepen: irc/forum/dev/internat./wiki docu/etc
<leoquant> zodat je uit elke groep een vertegenwoordiger hebt
<sense> leoquant: Oneven is inderdaad met opzet.
<sense> leoquant: Ik wilde juist niet van de groepen uitgaan.
<leoquant> en zo komt tot een aantal raadslieden
<leoquant> begrijpelijk sense
<leoquant> maar de interesse is beneden de maat wat betreft de raad
<leoquant> dat rijmt, dat komt door 5 jaar ubuntu gebruik
<sense> Het valt wel wat tegen, maar op zich is het niet heel erg slecht voor een eerste keer.
<sense> Mensen moeten zich er ook nog wat bewuster van worden, denk ik.
<leoquant> RawChid, moeilijk, wanneer we nog weer eens een oproep doen..of zelfs namen noemen komt dat misschien wat drammerig over
<leoquant> vond het noemen van namen al vrij bizar
<leoquant> formeel valt er nu wel wat te kiezen, zelfs het voorzitterschap
<leoquant> heeft meerdere kandidaten
<RawChid> Hey, ik zie 9 kandidaten
<RawChid> Dat is toch mooi!
<sense> Ik ben wel redelijk tevreden met de kandidatenlijst.
<leoquant> ik had p 123 wel verwacht op de lijst. die telt voor drie namelijk....
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> pjotr heette voor z'n 10.000ste post pjotr123.....
<leoquant> jullie zijn ook van die jonge gasten!
<leoquant> joris driepinter kennen jullie ook niet....
<leoquant> aljeblieft: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.reclameweek.nl/public//joris_3pinter.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://www.reclameweek.nl/marketing-nieuws/comeback-joris-driepinter-%2813684%29.html&h=493&w=466&sz=43&tbnid=ufD7PHU7z7X5QM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=123&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djoris%2Bdriepinter%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=joris+driepinter&usg=__TgJGcf7wjdht2wbeTvYKj6hqGbg=&sa=X&ei=izuKTZiNG4bYsga8xcHCDA&ved=0CCIQ9QEwBA
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hehe firefox erop (4.)
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Jij ook al Firefox 4? Ik heb hem net geïnstalleerd en kreeg toen openGL niet werkend. Bleek dat mijn grafische kaart-driver niet geïnstalleerd was. En nu werken DVI en HDMI ook:P
<leoquant> mooi good job
<leoquant> ik check even flash nu
<StefandeVries> Flash werkt hier feilloos
<leoquant> One note Samba (scat singing) 1969 luid en duidelijk
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbL9vr4Q2LU
<leoquant> luv ella
<StefandeVries> Ik kijk altijd of Flash werkt met een demovideo van een orgel dat we hebben
<StefandeVries> Grappig :)
<leoquant> die ken ik ook he, van dat orgel? ツ
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> die link gaf je ooit
<StefandeVries> En ik begin het te leren nu
<leoquant> nice
<StefandeVries> Ik vind die demonstratrice nog steeds fantastisch
<leoquant> jaja overduidelijk in het japans toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Organiste, pianiste..
<StefandeVries> Op TOPniveau =)
<leoquant> kee ik ga wat doen, if you dont mind
<leoquant> huishoudelijk...laters
<StefandeVries> is goed
<StefandeVries> laters
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: lo o/
<MrChrisDruif> Ben je er RawChid?
<RawChid> y0
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif:
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<RawChid> Kapot
<RawChid> Net gesport
<RawChid> Maar voldaan
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, wat voor sport doe je?
<RawChid> Squash
<RawChid> atm
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, leuk :)
<RawChid> Ook ijshockey, maar dat seizoen is alweer afgelopen
<MrChrisDruif> Toch wel? Ging er ook een beetje vanuit dat ijshockey alleen in de winter gespeeld werd :P
<RawChid> Hier in Nederland hebben we niet zo lang nee :(
<MrChrisDruif> IJshallen?
<RawChid> ?
<MrChrisDruif> In ijshallen heb je het hele jaar door ijs lijkt me
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> De schaatsbaan hier is open van half september tot in april
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dat weet ik niet :)
<MrChrisDruif> Was alleen een aanname
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik zat net toevallig de logs van gisteren te bekijken over wiki gebeuren.....waarom zei je dat iedereen op "Bewerken" moet drukken? Je kan beter (helemaal als je met een groep bezig bent) toch op Meer Acties > Ruwe tekst kijken doen? Helemaal als het alleen als voorbeeld dient en niemand iets gaat aanpassen.
<RawChid> KLopt
<RawChid> ?action=raw erachter zetten
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, zoiets :)
<RawChid> Maar ik wilde zo laten zien hoe het werkt, en dat mensen misschien zien dat ik em vergrendeld had
<MrChrisDruif> Je vergrendeld hem niet echt, dat is het probleem eigenlijk met moinmoin
<RawChid> Mja, misschien ook juist beter
<RawChid> Veel mensen drukken niet op annuleren als ze niets wijzigen
<RawChid> Bij een ander systeem dat ik ken, is ie wel echt vergrendeld. Zie je soms nog locks van weken oud..
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon een lock van een uur....daarna weer openstellen? Lijkt mij best een goede oplossing toch?
<RawChid> Ik vind de huidige instelling beter
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja, meningen zullen daarover verdeeld zijn denk ik :)
<erkan^> RawChid, , ik ontdekte net dat je hebt idd niet gezegd, maar het was gotincens.. ik heb me vergist:
<erkan^> [18:56] <Gotiniens> en HTML toestaan is ook heel gevaarlijk
<erkan^> [18:56] <erkan^> huh?
<erkan^> [18:56] <erkan^> waarom?
<erkan^> [18:57] <leoquant> nu even moin moin?
<erkan^> [18:57] <leoquant> later die discussie verder?
<erkan^> [18:57] <Gotiniens> omdat je met HTML bijv javascript kan toestaan
<RawChid> Ahzo
<RawChid> Negeer dat maar. Dat is niet zo belangrijk
<erkan^> het was een interesse onderwerp vind ik :p
<RawChid> Ja, dat wel
<RawChid> Maar dat valt buiten het onderwerp "de wiki leren"
<erkan^> haha idd
<RawChid> Dat heeft meer met de veiligheid van de wiki-software te maken :P
<Cees> what?
<Cees> alle input loopt via de wiki-software en "ruwe" html of (java)script kan niet zomaar.
<Cees> een (java)script als bijlage worden ge-upload: dat is niet (altijd) veilig, maar daar ginge het niet over?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Laat maar zitten, anders wordt het alleen maar ingewikkelder
<RawChid> FYI http://pastebin.com/99cpVd4j
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> wat is FYI ?
<erkan^> ik ga effe addons toevoegen en uitproberen: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4125/ :p
<RawChid> For Your Information
<erkan^> chrome://itsalltext/locale/readme.xhtml
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-24
<DooitzedeJong> Vandaag kreeg ik een kernil panic met 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> Kernil? Kernel, en zoiets hoorde ik ook op twitter van Benjamin Humphrey...
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet of het al helemaal opgelost is
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb de oude kernel er weer bij gepakt
<DooitzedeJong> -6
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, zou het niet weten....maar in ieder geval daarom al ga ik nu niet over op Natty voor me eigen laptop
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> hallo
<StefandeVries> Middag..
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<StefandeVries> En weer een middag aan de leer..=(
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong, hoe ging bio bij jou?
<DooitzedeJong> wel aardig volgens mij
<StefandeVries> mooi =)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb nu twee VPNs up and running op de VPS van luuk
<RawChid> Mooi, ik wacht op de derde
<RawChid> :P
<DooitzedeJong> tja
<RawChid> Grapjuh
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan niet alles hebben he
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> Waar, helaas:P
<DooitzedeJong> Wil je straks even wat voor me tesen?
<StefandeVries> Ik?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> Wat wil je dat ik test?
<DooitzedeJong> een video stream vanaf de vps van luuk
<DooitzedeJong> en als rawchid dat ook zou willen doen heel graag
<StefandeVries> Prima
<DooitzedeJong> Je hebt wel  Firefox 4 nodig
<RawChid> Ik moet zo weg, dus dat gaat niet lukken
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> geeft niets
<RawChid> Ping anders iemand anders hier ;)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<RawChid> Later!
<DooitzedeJong> doei
<StefandeVries> Firefox 4 heb ik gisteren via de PPA geïnstalleerd
<Ronnie> als de link snel komt, dan vervang ik RawChid wel
<StefandeVries> Right..for the time being ga ik even piano spelen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je de stream nu ingesteld hebt?
<DooitzedeJong> bijna
 * commandoline kan anders ook wel testen, FF4 is geinstalleerd
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik moet trouwens over 5 min. wel voor een halfuurtje weg.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hannie> Zojuist heb ik mijn persoonlijke pagina bijgewerkt:
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Hannie
<hannie> Als iemand heb eens wil nalezen en van commentaar voorzien, graag :)
<hannie> *hem
<hannie> commentaar hier natuurlijk, niet daar
<DooitzedeJong> Het streamen met vlc jab buet neer
<DooitzedeJong> lukt niet meer
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...als hannie terugkomt: waarom Engels op een Nederlandse ubuntu wiki?
<DooitzedeJong> Een teststream doet het
<DooitzedeJong> http://178.21.116.67:8080/
<commandoline> dan vraagt 'ie of ik een bin file wil opslaan?
<DooitzedeJong> moet je invoeren in je totem
<commandoline> werkt hier
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<StefandeVries> En hier ook
<StefandeVries> Ik verwachtte een videostream
<StefandeVries> Ik kreeg muziek met een sterke drumbeat
<DooitzedeJong> Tsja, lukt nog ff niet
<DooitzedeJong> Eerst maar eens proberen te streamen
<StefandeVries> Maar de muziek was goed =)
<DooitzedeJong> Nu met video
<DooitzedeJong> 720p beeld
<DooitzedeJong> en 133kbps geluid
<StefandeVries> jup, werkt ook
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline?
<commandoline> bezig met bufferen
<commandoline> hmm, geluid is hier nu weg
<commandoline> zowel bij vlc als totem
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<commandoline> ok, dan is het goed, lijkt me.
<DooitzedeJong> nu nog eens
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<Gotiniens> geen geluid
<commandoline> nee, nog steeds geen geluid
<StefandeVries> en hier wel
<commandoline> nu deed 'ie het ff
<commandoline> hij blijft alleen bufferen
<commandoline> komt waarschijnlijk omdat we met z'n allen aan het streamen zijn momenteel
<StefandeVries> Wat is je uploadbandbreedte, DooitzedeJong?
<Gotiniens> mjah
<Gotiniens> maar tijdens de global jam zullen er ook wel meerdere mensen streamen toch?
<commandoline> eh, aan het downloaden bedoelde ik
<commandoline> nou, in principe hebben we aan één verbinding genoeg, toch?
<commandoline> nu doet 'ie het hier trouwens
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<commandoline> en hield 'ie weer op :P
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<StefandeVries> wordt leuk bij de Jam :P
<StefandeVries> ow
<StefandeVries> Met opzet dus
<commandoline> doet 'ie het weer een halve seconde
<DooitzedeJong> Heb hem wat langer laten bufferen
<DooitzedeJong> van 300ms naar 1200ms
<commandoline> het werkt dus volgens mij tot 'ie door z'n buffer heen is
<commandoline> aan de andere kant, zonet wel langer dan 1,2 sec.
<StefandeVries> Vrij logisch..
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: kan jij zien hoeveel bandbreedte er gebruikt wordt en dat vergelijken met wat er beschikbaar is?
<commandoline> dan weet je of het daaraan ligt
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<Gotiniens> DooitzedeJong, bedenk wel, de tijd die de clients bufferen kan jij niks aan doen
<Gotiniens> je zou het kunnen uitrekenen
<StefandeVries> En dan?
<DooitzedeJong> jawel hoor Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> opzoeken hoeveel kbit/sec je video codec en je audio codec doen,
<commandoline> het is meer dat het mij niet is gelukt om die stream langer dan een paar seconden te volgen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> maar jongens ik ga ff de VPS upgraden
<StefandeVries> good luck
<commandoline> m.a.w., we kunnen zelf de verbinding verbreken of jij doet het voor ons :P
<DooitzedeJong> doe ik wel :P
<RawChid> Hehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/VirtualEventsSpec
 * RawChid moest aan JFL denken
<commandoline> hmm, iets andere doelstelling e.d., maar lijkt er idd veel op
<DooitzedeJong> http://178.21.116.67/tabellen.html
<DooitzedeJong> Uitleg over tabellen
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: moet er niet nog wat bij over <tbody> en <thead>?
<commandoline> (geen idee of die nodig zijn in de praktijk, trouwens, ik gebruik ze gewoon maar :P)
<DooitzedeJong> Nee,
<DooitzedeJong> Dit is enkel de basis
<DooitzedeJong> en ik heb maar 2 uur de tijd :P
<commandoline> ok, zit wat in
<DooitzedeJong> http://vps1278.directvps.nl/voorbeelden/
<DooitzedeJong> dat is mijn voorbeeld
<commandoline> ok
<DooitzedeJong> heb er nog even voor gezorgt dat het wat minder fel is
<DooitzedeJong> http://vps1278.directvps.nl/voorbeelden/
<RawChid> cellspacing="0" FTW
<DooitzedeJong> gaat om het idee
<DooitzedeJong> bij de normale opdracht door school werd er al helemaal niks met css gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> Jongens ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> Heb wel weer genoeg gedaan :P
<commandoline> ok, doei
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<RawChid> dag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-25
<MrChrisDruif> Netsplit?
<StefandeVries> Hallo weer
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> rustig hier? =)
<MrChrisDruif> Daar lijkt het wel op :)
<leoquant> hi folks, beiden toevallig rkhunter geinstalleerd?
<leoquant> if so: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/test-forum/testen-rkhunter-en-chkrootkit/
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> ik ben niet bang voor infecties
<StefandeVries> sorry, leoquant :)
<leoquant> nop :P
<RawChid> Niet op een desktop nee
<StefandeVries> Ook niet op een laptop
<leoquant> nah, de uitleg staat in het draadje, mijn stelling is feitelijk dat rkhunter crap is
<leoquant> wil het stevig onderbouwen, met wat hulp van anderen
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik doelde meer op server :P
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ook dan niet
<leoquant> RawChid, ik dacht aan een grapje van StefandeVries ...
<MrChrisDruif> rkhunter?
<StefandeVries> uitoverbaar, rechten, denken voor je je wachtwoord invult..
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ja
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ja, dat snapte ik
<leoquant> false positives/paniek/herinstallaties
<leoquant> met name op het intern. forum
<RawChid> Zulke dingen kunnen op een server nog best wel handig zijn hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Wat DOET rkhunter?:P
<RawChid> Ik ken de app verder niet. Maar het idee
<leoquant> bij ubuntu-nl leeft security veel minder imo
<RawChid> rootkits hunten MrChrisDruif ?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, zie linkage
<leoquant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712761&page=2 een bozige leoquant ツ
<StefandeVries> wil iemand nog een bozige StefandeVries zien? :P
<leoquant> veel te mooi weer voor
<StefandeVries> Ah, een weeraantrekker
<MrChrisDruif> Graag StefandeVries, laat maar zien ;)
<StefandeVries> Neuh
<StefandeVries> Heb nu weer een goed humeur:p
<MrChrisDruif> Nog beter StefandeVries :)
<leoquant> ik wens u allen een geweldige avond, en tot morgen. (?)
<StefandeVries> Welkom, sense.
<sense> hey StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Alles goed hier?
<StefandeVries> Vrij rustig vooralsnog
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig, rustig...
<MrChrisDruif> Ben First Blood aant kijken
<StefandeVries> Ik ben aant programmeren
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<erkan^> is .tk (landcode ofzo) gratis?
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Ooi opgekocht door een Nederlander
<RawChid> Ooit*
<erkan^> ik probeer een domein registeren :p
<MrChrisDruif> Toe maar
<erkan^> http://www.erkanlinux.tk/ :p
<erkan^> das kaal
<StefandeVries> Ik klikte erop, ag niks en wilde toen gaan zeuren over het feit dat er een 404-error verscheen. Daarna zag ik het sleutelwoord in je zin: probéér :P
<MrChrisDruif> Waiting for domain.dot.tk....wtf :P
<erkan^> uh?
<erkan^> is .tk goed of niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Meer dat ik aan het wachten ben op "domain.dot.tk"
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, je hebt al een icon/logo hoe het ookalweer heette :P
<MrChrisDruif> .extensie maakt in principe niet uit lijkt me :)
<erkan^> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat de extensie is maakt niet uit lijkt me...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ken een site die heeft .info als extensie, maakt me echt niet uit...
<erkan^> kee
<MrChrisDruif> Het gaat meer om promotie lijkt me...als mensen niet weten van je site, wat schiet je er dan mee op? :D
<RawChid> Dan heb je een Chuck Norris site
<RawChid> Geen hits :P
<erkan^> ik wil een website alleen oefenen zonder officiële site :p
<RawChid> google sites?
<RawChid> http://sites.google.com bedoel ik
<RawChid> Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee
<erkan^> goede idee!
<erkan^> lang geleden heb ik die gedaan
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> ik moet morgen een mail schrijven om sponsering aan te vragen.:S
<StefandeVries> Spannend
<hajour> en dan moet ik dus uitleggen waar ik zou kunnen helpen /specialietijd
<erkan^> De door u gekozen locatie is niet beschikbaar. Meer informatie... )-:
<erkan^> hi hajour (-:
<hajour> en ik ben helemaal niet goed in die dingen.zeggen waar ik goed in ben komt het toch op neer of niet dan?
<hajour> 1 van de dingen waarom ik nooit verder dan  eerste solicitatie gesprek kwam
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Je kan gewoon de html file aanmaken en openen in je browser ;)
<erkan^> oh ja
<erkan^> ik heb hccnet.nl
<erkan^> accout van hccnet.nl bedoel ik
<erkan^> effe proberen mom
<hajour> oops ben ik in verkeerde channel aan het chatten?dit onderwerp bedoel ik
<erkan^> ik kan geen extra domein toevoegen )-:
<erkan^> ik weet het niet zeker of ik wil graag een domein per jaar kopen: www.erkanlinux.nl .. maar ik heb niet veel tijd om de website opbouwen ofzo :/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-26
<leoquant> Max sendq exceeded
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant
<leoquant> Hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het leoquant?
<leoquant> Goed dank u, en u?
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> môge..
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, SII is nu helemaal apart van speechcontrol?
<leoquant> morgen StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Met mij gaat het ook goed. Voor zover ik heb begrepen is dat inderdaad zo leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> redelijk druk al hier
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik heb het van een afstand gevolgd.
 * MrChrisDruif was op vakantie :P
<leoquant> en soms wat bizarre logs gelezen
<leoquant> gen logs....gwone draadjes
<leoquant> devs met apart hoge iq's enzo
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> toelatingseisen op te mogen/bijdragen aan projecten
<leoquant> p=m
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja...kga het niet eens proberen...
<leoquant> nee, ik hoop dat de groep niet verder uiteen valt, "we" begonnen immers met 40/45 vrijwilligers in speechcontrol
<MrChrisDruif> "we" waren volgens mij steeds verder aan het groeien, mede omdat al die mensen van SII erbij zaten. De die-hard speechcontrol programmeurs etc. waren Jacky en Daniel volgens mij
<leoquant> en rainct
<StefandeVries> en daar is onze leider weer
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant =)
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<hannie> StefandeVries, hoi, kan ik nog even iets vragen?
<StefandeVries> Hannie: Heb je even 5 minuutjes? Dan ren ik naar beneden voor een wc-bezoek en een beker melk :)
<StefandeVries> En ben ik daarna all yours
<hannie> tuuurlijk
<hannie> Ik poneer de vraag alvast, voor als je terug bent:
<hannie> Opdracht les 6 (commandoline) http://paste.ubuntu.com/585893/
<hannie> Hier krijg ik de volgende foutmelding:
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585893/
<StefandeVries> ik zie geen foutmelding ;)
<hannie> argv[1] is het tweede argument in de lijst, toch?
<hannie> Heb je hetzelfde programma gestart?
<hannie> Foutmelding: IndexError: list index out of range
<StefandeVries> Ja, sys.argv[1] is het tweede argument in de lijst
<StefandeVries> (de link naar de 'foutmelding' en de opdracht zelf zijn dezelfde)
<RawChid> Waarschijnlijk heeft de lijst maar 1 element (dus er is geen 2e)
<StefandeVries> Uhm, hannie, sorry..
<StefandeVries> sys.argv[1] is het tweede argument op de commandprompt
<StefandeVries> of het derde, eigenlijk: python programma.py /home/stefan
<StefandeVries> sys.argv[1] is hier /home/stefan
<hannie> ja, moet het dan argv[0] zijn?
<RawChid> Nee, dat is de naam van het script
<RawChid> Oh, ik weet trouwens niet wat de opdracht is, dus ik zeg niets
<StefandeVries> hannie: na de bestandsnaam van je pythonscript moet je een te scannen directory opgeven
<hannie> RawChid, meedenken is altijd welkom
<hannie> StefandeVries, daar moet dus in het script naar gevraagd worden?
<StefandeVries> Nee, die moet je bij de start van script bij de terminal opgeven
<StefandeVries> Even kijken..
<StefandeVries> hoe heet het script bij jou?
<hannie> opdr1CL.py
<hannie> CL staat voor commandoline
<StefandeVries> oké, en wat is de naam van je gebruikersaccount?
<RawChid> Tussendoor, het kan leerzaam zijn om gewoon die lijst te printen. Dus: print sys.argv
<hannie> hannie
<StefandeVries> oké, doe dan eens: python opdr1CL.py /home/hannie
<hannie> Ik denk dat ik er nog de dir met py-bestanden aan moet toevoegen
<hannie> doe ik ff
<StefandeVries> Ja, als er geen .py's in je home staan kan je lang wachten natuurlijk, maar ik weet niet waar je je scripts opslaat :)
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik heb er nu ...../Les5 aan toegevoegd
<hannie> en dat is goed
<StefandeVries> het werkt?
<hannie> Ja, dus de gebruiker moet eerst gevraagd worden
<hannie> om een dir met .py-bestanden op te geven
<hannie> dan werkt het
<StefandeVries> Die geeft de gebruiker zelf op; er wordt niet expliciet om gevraagd. uiteraard kan je dat wel inbouwen
<hannie> Daarom had ik nog niet goed door wat hier aan de hand was
<hannie> In de opdracht moest wel gevraagd worden naar een dir
<StefandeVries> impliciet of expliciet
<StefandeVries> deze methode gebruik de impliciete methode
<hannie> Ja, ik werk te weinig met de prompt :(
<hannie> Argumenten toevoegen ben ik niet zo gewend, hè
<StefandeVries> het werkt nu toch? =)
<hannie> Maar beetje bij beetje begint het te dagen
<hannie> StefandeVries, bedankt dat je deze oen weer hebt geholpen
<StefandeVries> Al doende leert men. ;)
<hannie> Ik ga elk onderdeel van dit progje uitpluizen
<StefandeVries> Goed zo :)
<hannie> Voor straks, eet smakelijk
<hannie> RawChid, geldt ook voor jou
<RawChid> Dank u
<RawChid> Jij ook
<StefandeVries> hannie: als je nog hulp nodig hebt hoor ik/horen we het wel
<hannie> yep
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik heb nog een vraag over %\
<hannie> Is dit bedoeld om een regel af te breken zonder een nieuwe regel te beginnen?
<hannie> dus eigenlijk zonder CRLF
<hannie> En sys.argv[1:] Ik heb begrepen dat ":" betekent Alles na het 2e argument
<StefandeVries> over sys.argv[1:] klopt
<StefandeVries> en wat bedoel je met %/?
<RawChid> Ronnie, ik wil een Excell achtig iets maken met jQuery. Heb je tips?
<RawChid> Kwam jqGrid tegen, maar die kost $500
<Ronnie> niet uit mijn hoofd
<Ronnie> nog nooit een gebruikt
<StefandeVries> hannie, wat bedoel je met %/?
<RawChid> Of gewoon data grid...
<RawChid> Oke, ik google ff verder
<Ronnie> oke succes
<RawChid> Met dit soort dingen vind ik altijd 20 dingen. Maar het is altijd maar de vraag hoe goed ze werken
<RawChid> En daar kom je vaak pas achter wanneer je er een tijdje mee werkt :P
<hannie> Toegevoegd aan 1e deel van regel, letterlijk %/
<StefandeVries> Mag ik het hele script zoals het er nu uitziet eens zien?
<hannie> komt er aan
<Ronnie> RawChid: idd
<hannie> StefandeVries, print 'De argumenten van %s zijn "%s"' % \
<hannie> (sys.argv[0], string.join(sys.argv[1:]))
<hannie> Eerst natuurlijk import sys, string
<RawChid> Die \ is om op de volgende regel door te gaan
<StefandeVries> Ja, end e % zorgt voor string replacement
<RawChid> Volgens mij is die \ niet verplicht, of wel?
<StefandeVries> Daarmee kunnen variabelen buiten de daadwerkelijke string komen te staan om hea overzichtelijk te houden. Ik vind het alleen maar lastig
<StefandeVries> RawChid: Dat weet ik eigenlijk niet, ik maak mijn regels nooit zo lang:P
<hannie> RawChid, moet "%" er ook bij?
<hannie> dus %/
<hannie> andere slash
<StefandeVries> Die helemaal aan het einde staat?
<StefandeVries> Die hoeft er niet bij te staan
<hannie> Dus alleen \ is voldoende
<hannie> Ik kan er natuurlijk ook mee experimenteren
<hannie> Syntax is reuze belangrijk
<StefandeVries> ja, voor zover ik het kan zien vanaf hier kan die procent weg
<hannie> Ik probeer het gewoon
<RawChid> hannie, TIAS
<RawChid> Try it and See
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> RawChid, goed tip. Ik moet gewoon meer uitproberen
<StefandeVries> The proof of the pudding is in the tasting:P
<hannie> *goede
<StefandeVries> *eating
<hannie> tasting mag ook
<StefandeVries> Maar die vind ik niet zo sterk
<hannie> TIAS moet mijn lijfspreuk worden ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik zou zeggen: werk eraan =)
<hannie> ok, ikga weer aan het werk
<RawChid> Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new. -- Albert Einstein.
<RawChid> Dat is er 1 van mij ;)
<hannie> origineel
<StefandeVries> "Oderint, dum metuant" - Caligula :P
<hannie> Experiment resultaat: % weghalen levert foutmelding op
<hannie> Het moet er dus wel staan
<StefandeVries> tada
<hannie> Experiment 2: %\ helemaal weghalen >
<hannie> TypeError: 'str' object is not callable
<Ronnie> hannie: heb je al nagedacht over UDS?
<hannie> Ronnie, ik heb het aangevraagd. Antwoord volgende week
<Ronnie> ik ga het zo aanvragen, (nog maar 2 dagen te gaan)
<hannie> Ronnie, ik heb mezelf niet echt goed verkocht, dus ik ben benieuwd
<hannie> Ronnie, succes. We houden elkaar op de hoogte
<Ronnie> welk vliegveld heb je gekozon?
<hannie> Ronnie, ik moet eerst weten of ik gesponsord wordt
<DooitzedeJong> Dat doen ze bij weinig mensen
<hannie> zo niet, dan gaat het feest niet door
<DooitzedeJong> Kan ik me voorstellen
<hannie> UDS komt ook nog wel eens naar Amsterdam of Parijs
<RawChid> Als het in Amsterdam is, heb ik geen sponsering nodig :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ook niet
<hannie> Misschien wel voor verblijf?
<RawChid> Als de entree niet te duus is ten minste :P
<DooitzedeJong> Als het nog eens in ZuidAfrika word gehouden, ga ik er zeker heen
<RawChid> duur*
<RawChid> hannie, ik zou op en neer kunnen. En een hostel is niet zo duur
<hannie> Ja, of Hawaii lijkt me ook heel aangenaam
<RawChid> Ik heb trouwens ook wel kennissen in Adam
<hannie> Sense is in Brussel geweest
<DooitzedeJong> en in Orlando
<erkan^> waarom niet naar Zuid Pool? daar heeft veel pinguïns :p
<RawChid> Dat is ook wel te doen met de trein voor mij
<DooitzedeJong> haha ekan^
<hannie> klopt, da's ook niet verkeerd, alhoewel ik het een vreselijke stad vond
<RawChid> Manneke pis is zo klein he
<RawChid> De chocolade variant in de bakker ernaast is 3x zo groot :P
<hannie> Maar Brussel is wel een stuk mooier dan Orlando
<hannie> Jongens, ik ga, tot de volgende keer
<StefandeVries> Doei, hannie :)
<Ronnie> forum down?
<Ronnie> RawChid, ^
<Ronnie> johanvd: ^
<RawChid> Hij doet het hier
<Ronnie> ah nu weer wel
<leoquant> Ronnie, ping
<Ronnie> pong
<leoquant> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/89
<leoquant> "syntax"errors?: gpp -- clearsign yourTextDoc.txt?
<leoquant> htps:launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<leoquant> bovenste is koosher: gpg --decrypt yourTextDoc.txt
<Ronnie> hmm, ik zal eens kijken (in a minute)
<leoquant> gpg --decrypt en gpg --clearsign lijkt me
<Ronnie> ja, de spatie klopt niet
<Ronnie> en de code of conduct link ook niet
<leoquant> nou ja, omdat het verder zo goed in elkaar zit meld ik het even
<leoquant> Ronnie, weet jij of ze channel hebben op irc?
<leoquant> het screencast tean?
<Ronnie> ik denk het niet, maar je kunt naar classroom gaan en daar vragen. ik denk dat ze er daar we lraad mee weten
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ubuntu-screencasts
<leoquant> gemeld
<FOAD> ho.
<FOAD> Geen les?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ken jij seahorse-plugins ?
<leoquant> Ronnie, nee.....
<leoquant> kun je iets over vertellen?
<Ronnie> dat maakt het signen en encrypten/decrypten eenvoudig
<leoquant> FOAD, nee niet deze avond idd
<Ronnie> als rechterklik -> betand ontcijferen
<Ronnie> of rechterklik -> (versleutelen of ondertekenen)
<leoquant> nautilus geintegreerd?
<Ronnie> ja
<leoquant> wow
<Ronnie> dus tijdens de workshop helemaal geen terminal nodig
<leoquant> heb je een link?
<leoquant> nee
<Ronnie> sudo apt-get seahorse-plugins
<leoquant> of synaptic?
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> thx
<leoquant> Ronnie, maar het uploaden pushen van de fingerprint gaat dus via launchpad ipv de terminal?
<leoquant> want hoe push het anders naar de server/(s)
<Ronnie> de key naar de servers?
<leoquant> ja
<Ronnie> via seahorse (wachtwoorden en sleutels)
<leoquant> klopt dat kan
<Ronnie> seahorse word ook in dat filmpje behandeld
<leoquant> ok, dan is het erg laagdrempelig, dat filmpje zit opzich erg goed in elkaar
<Ronnie> ja, en zelfs met die -plugins wordt het nog gemakkelijker
<leoquant> door duanedesign ingesproken. wordt net gepingd door hem/haar
<leoquant> moment
<Ronnie> -plugins mag erbij als tip ;)
<leoquant> uh ik dacht #ubuntu-screencasts ツ
<FOAD> Stom zeg.
<leoquant> was net even bij hen, gevonden via launchpad uiteraard
<leoquant> FOAD, ?
<leoquant> je mag ad-hoc een les geven
<leoquant> mits zinnig
<leoquant> en voor geen publiek...
<FOAD> Bedankt?
<leoquant> had je iets willen doen
<leoquant> serieuze modus
<leoquant> je bent van harte uitgenodigd
<FOAD> Nou nu niet zo zonder voorbereiding of publiek, nee...
<leoquant> volgens mij kan ik je inplannen FOAD
<Ronnie> we kunnen wel voor publiek zorgen
<leoquant> en volgens mij weet jij meer van irc dan wie ook hier
<leoquant> dus....
<FOAD> Och.
<FOAD> Ik moet er over nadenken.
<leoquant> uiteraard, maar ik zou het erg leuk vinden
<leoquant> leuk=rotwoord
<leoquant> kijk wij zorgen voor de planning , oproer en publiciteit
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> en ik weet 1 ding zeker
<leoquant> wanneer jij les geeft, er een volle "zaal" is.
<FOAD> Denk je?
<leoquant> sure!
<FOAD> Oké...
<leoquant> bij plankenkoorts neem je Cugel  als je rechterhand
<FOAD> Moet dat. :P
<leoquant> mag ik nu van mijn eerste vrije zaterdagavond genieten?
 * Ronnie gaat ook van de zaterdag avond genieten
<Ronnie> fijne avond nog
<leoquant> ok doeg!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-27
<leoquant> en daar is ie weer ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, weet jij wat tcp wrapped is?
<leoquant> Ronnie, de seahorse plugin lijkt mij actief na een reboot is dat bekend bij je?
<leoquant> (ivm de workshop)
<StefandeVries> Sorry, leoquant, m'n telefoon ing vast
<StefandeVries> wat vroeg je?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik ga de plugin helaas niet gebruiken. het decrypten gaat goed, maar het signing niet
<leoquant> weet jij wat tcp wrapped is? in een uitkkomst van zenmap?
<leoquant> Ronnie, hee!.....
<Ronnie> seahorse gebruikt --sign en de tut --clearsign (is een groot verschil)
<leoquant> juist snap ik
<Ronnie> een restart was volgens mij niet nodig, alleen een killall nautilus
<StefandeVries> leoquant: geen idee :\
<leoquant> ......uiteraard (dtom van me)
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries dan ga ik verder googlen
<leoquant> het wordt ik verband gebracht met telnet, mits via poort 23
<leoquant> maar dat gebruik ikniet: telnet
<StefandeVries> Vreemde dingen zijn er gaande...
<leoquant> ik kan die poort dichttimmeren, maar ik wil weten waarom die gebruikt wordt, dat is alles
<leoquant> ik speur verder
<leoquant> http://generationip.com/documentation/mini-howto/116-howto-on-tcp-wrapper
<StefandeVries> welkom DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> Die foto's zijn gisteren toch doorgekomen :)
<DooitzedeJong> Danke
<StefandeVries> Mooie studio
<DooitzedeJong> Tsja de speakers zijn niet gelijk
<DooitzedeJong> Dat komt omdat het frontje van de speaker van de orginele Technics set kapot is
<StefandeVries> En die/dat synthesizer/keyboard, wat voor een is dat?
<DooitzedeJong> Keyboard
<DooitzedeJong> Hellaas geen midi uitgang
<StefandeVries> das jammer
<StefandeVries> welk model?
<DooitzedeJong> Casuo CA-110
<StefandeVries> Nooit van gehoord
<hannie> RawChid, ping
<leoquant> niekie ping
<leoquant> wat is/betekent  CAcert Assurer in je cloak?
<leoquant> hee MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries?
<DooitzedeJong> is die er?
<DooitzedeJong> nee dus
<niekie> leoquant: het betekent precies wat er staat.
<niekie> Dat ik CAcert Assurer ben.
<asfyxia> Uhm, niekie, FTW is een CAcert Assurer, met alle respect? #nieuwsgierig ;-)
<leoquant> niekie did you pass Assurer Challenge? to become a prospective a?ssurer
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: assurer?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ja, maar tis bedtijd......, maar het was een vraagje aan niekie.
<leoquant> tot morgen ツ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-19
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag alle aanwezigen :)
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag
<OerHeks> middagjes
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<leoquant> timo^,  ik zat te denken
<leoquant> aan de workshop
<leoquant> zit er ook een supportkant aan? want via vnc is support zeer wel mogelijk zat ik te "bedenken"
<leoquant> vast uurtje per week door een "helpdeskachtig" iets
<timo^> sorry leoquant
<timo^> hoe bedoel je dat precies?
<leoquant> helpdeskachtige support
<leoquant> bureaublad op afstand is levensgevaarlijk
<leoquant> maar ook handig soms
<timo^> zegmaar, dat 'wij' als Ubuntu-NL via VNC support gaan bieden of...?
<leoquant> het zit in ubuntu ingebakken vnc
<leoquant> dus idd zoiets
<leoquant> vaste tijd, wat manschappen
 * leoquant roept maar iets...
<Ronnie1> ik val halverwege binnen, maar zelf ben ik altijd erg tevreden over teamviewer. dan kan de gebruiker ook gemakklijk bepalen wat de support allemaal kan
<timo^> idd Ronnie1
<leoquant> yep
 * timo^ houdt ook meer van TeamViewer
<timo^> is vaak ook net wat makkelijker en handiger
<Ronnie1> ook qua authenticatie is het gemakkelijker vind ik. hoef je niet met open poorten te werken etc
<timo^> maar an sich is het een best leuk idee
<leoquant> ik bedoel dat ubuntu-nl ook support kan aanbieden via die weg
<timo^> ja
<timo^> een vast uurtje, vaste mankracht
<Ronnie1> kan interresant zijn, maar ook weer erg 'privacy gevoelig'
<Ronnie1> je kunt ineens vanalles van die persoon zien
<leoquant> moeten wel heel koshere lui zijn Ronnie1 klopt
<timo^> het zou een leuk idee zijn om eens een proef te doen, maar idd, iemand kan alles op de pc zien
<timo^> het heeft gewoon veel vertrouwen nodig
<leoquant> ja van twee kanten
<timo^> als er opeens een nieuw iemand komt die support wil geven... Kan het zijn dat mensen dat liever niet willen
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl moet zeker zijn van de hulpverlener
<timo^> idd
<leoquant> nah, dan denken we hier nog eens over timo^
<timo^> leoquant: ik vind het een zeer goed idee
<timo^> maar je zou eens een proef moeten doen
<timo^> een poll houden
<leoquant> timo^, maar het verdient nog wat denkwerk/brainstormwerk
<timo^> het idee is goed, maar er kan gewoon heel veel misgaan
<leoquant> ja, het kan tegen ubuntu-nl gebruikt worden ook
<timo^> idd
<leoquant> beetje ver gezocht
<leoquant> maar toch...
<timo^> als er iets misgaat en het komt naar buiten ben je de lul, om het even in goed Nederlands te zeggen
<leoquant> even in de koelkast nog...:)
<leoquant> juist :P
<MichaelTel> je moet jezelf (als stichting) hiervoor wel tegen indekken, mocht er mensen zijn die zulk support gaan geven
<timo^> een poll op het forum?
<leoquant> timo^, liever nog niet
<Idroy> Ik zou het zelf nog wat verder uitdenken
<leoquant> MichaelTel, heeft ook gelijk
<leoquant> dit soort support gaat erg ver
<leoquant> soi, ik ga wat doen hier thuis
<leoquant> later
<MichaelTel> bye bye
<Idroy> cya
<timo^> succes leoquant
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go. Ha Idroy
<Idroy> hey CasW :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 10257 stefan    20   0 10528 6228 3132 R  100  1.2  16251:56 python
<Thomas_de_Graaff> uitvoer van top.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 100% cpu gebruik.
<StefandeVries> Afkomstig van welk specifiek process?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff,
<Thomas_de_Graaff> pid 10257
<Thomas_de_Graaff> stefan   10257 69.8  0.1  10528   644 ?        R    Mar03 16254:55 python MwanzoBotV2.py
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mwanzobot
<StefandeVries> Eens zien
<JanC> aw  :P
<StefandeVries> Nou, ehm. MwanzoBot draait niet meer.
<StefandeVries> En toch nog 100%
<StefandeVries> killall python, dan maar?
<JanC> eh
<JanC> kill that PID eerder
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mwanzobot draait nog steeds hoor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Tenminste volgens ps aux
<StefandeVries> Ah, da's beter.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu is ie weg.
<JanC> houdt Mwanzobot een database bij?
<StefandeVries> Waarvan?
<JanC> mogelijk moest die nog e.e.a. bewaren alvorens af te sluiten?
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan mogelijk de oorzaak zijn dat ik apache heb geherstart ivm. cache test voor Drupal?
<JanC> Thomas_de_Graaff: gebruikt MwanzoBot Apache?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geen idee.
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar het is iets dat ik zojuist had gedaan.
<JanC> memory pressure?
<JanC> hoeveel RAM heeft die machine?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, memory zat  op 1.2 toen de proces op 100% zat.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zie boven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  10257 stefan    20   0 10528 6228 3132 R  100  1.2  16251:56 python
<StefandeVries> Goed, ik ben even met de hond uit.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima.
<StefandeVries> Ben ik weer.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, hoe is het nu?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima.
<StefandeVries> Vreemd.
<StefandeVries> Mja.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Af en toe even in de gaten houden dan.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er één-twee-drie geen verklaring voor, eerlijk gezegd. Ik merk 't wel. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik al helemaal niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kwam er toevallig achter omdat ik met Drupal cache aan het klooien was, en de cron maar bleef laden. Ik dacht even top checken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dat lag trouwens niet aan Mwanzobot dat die cron niet werkte.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, het duurde ook een eeuwighied voor ik ingelogd was op de server.
<StefandeVries> Da's een meevaller dan :)
<StefandeVries> (Dan had ik wel hele erge code geschreven :P)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 100 % cpu doet denken aan een loop die maar blijft draaien oid.
<StefandeVries> Ja. Waarschijnlijk in het auto-herstartmechanisme.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mwanzobot was denk ik nog wel responsief of niet? Anders zou die toch hier zijn verdwenen.
<StefandeVries> Daar had ik al twijfels over. Misschien sloop ik dat er beter uit.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ja, dat wel.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus ik denk idd. dat het iets met het herstart mechanisme te maken heeft.
<StefandeVries> Daarom denk ik niet dat het een vastzittende loop is, dan had-ie niks meer gedaan.
<StefandeVries> Ja, precies.
<StefandeVries> Als 't vaker voorkomt moet ik er goed naar gaan kijken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien dat ie steeds probeerde te herstarten, maar dat dat niet lukte vanwege de bot die er nog was oid?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien was het een 1 in 1000 years even. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> event
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zo niet, dan merken we het vanzelf.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-20
<StefandeVries> heej Idroy
<Idroy> heey StefandeVries :)
 * Luckiboy is afwezig: Momenteel weggegaan
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> allo allo
<timo^> hoi leoquant
<timo^> (en ik ga weer, trust!!)
<leoquant> hoi timo^ ツ
<leoquant> doeg
<leoquant> latersz
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-21
<Luckiboy> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb voor de /communty/Games wiki een nieuwe indeling bedacht, waardoor wine games ook een plekje krijgen. zie http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/indeling-games-wiki/ Mag ik dit zomaar doorvoeren?
<Luckiboy> Beste allemaal, ik heb een indeling voor de
<Luckiboy> wiki /community/Games in elkaar geknutseld, mag ik deze zomaar doorvoeren? zie http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/indeling-games-wiki/
<timo^> ik zou dat even met showcees overleggen
<Luckiboy> ping: showcees
<hannie> Wat een verschrikkelijke rotzin: Installation has finished. You can continue testing ${RELEASE} now, but until you restart the computer, any changes you make or documents you save will not be preserved.
<timo^> Die is vroeger vertaald met:
<hannie> De vertaling is niet goed omdat de oorspronkelijke zin rammelt
<hannie> De installatie is voltooid. U kunt nu nog doorgaan met uitproberen van ${RELEASE}, maar aanpassingen of documenten die u maakt worden niet bewaard voordat u eerst de computer herstart.
<CasW> De installatie is voltooid. U kunt nu doorgaan met ${RELEASE} te testen, maar totdat u de computer herstart, zullen veranderingen die je maakt, of bestanden die u aanpast (opslaat), niet bewaard worden.
<CasW> Zoiets.
<timo^> De installatie is gereed. U kunt doorgaan met het uitproberen van ${release}, maar veranderingen zullen niet meer worden opgeslagen
<timo^> iets in die trend
<hannie> Dat herstarten van de computer vind ik volstrekt overbodig
<timo^> ik niet
<Luckiboy> ik ook niet
<timo^> als je nu herstart, krijg je de hardeschijfinstallatie, doe je dat niet, dan krijg je de rest van de inhoud zegmaar
<hannie> Kauw, kauw, kauw ff tot me door laten dringen
<hannie> En wie zegt dat je Ubuntu al op je harde schijf hebt staan? Dat hoeft helemaal niet.
<hannie> Je start vanaf de iso-schijf
<StefandeVries> En dan wordt aangenomen dat je het op je harde schijf installeert/geïnstalleerd hebt.
<hannie> Dat kan je niet zomaar aannemen. Ik heb ook eerst alleen vanaf schijf geprobeerd
<StefandeVries> Deze string zit in ubiquity, toch?
<hannie> ubiquity debconfig
<StefandeVries> Dat is de installer.
<hannie> ubiquity-debconf
<StefandeVries> Zo heet het installatieprogramma, ja.
<hannie> Ja, en ik neem aan dat je deze boodschap krijgt nadat je vanaf schijf Ubuntu hebt geladen
<StefandeVries> Nee, die boodschap krijg je als de installatie op de harde schijf stuccesvol voltooid is.
<StefandeVries> Id est: als je normaliter herstart.
<timo^> zeg maar:
<timo^> je drukt op installeren, dan is -ie klaar, dan krijg je die melding
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<hannie> StefandeVries, eigenlijk heb je gelijk, want de zin begint met "De installatie is gereed."
<StefandeVries> Ja, anders was ik niet zo koppig. ;)
<StefandeVries> "..voordat u eerst de computer herstart."
<StefandeVries> Die is wel heel slecht.
<hannie> Ja, dat moet anders
<StefandeVries> 'totdat u de computer herstart heeft', of zo.
<hannie> Maar eerst wilde ik begrijpen wat ze nu precies zeggen.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, dat is nu bekend.
<hannie> ok, vrienden, bedankt voor het meedenken. Ik ga er iets van maken.
<StefandeVries> Succes, hannie. :)
<hannie> ty
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-22
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, leoquant.
<leoquant> goedemorgen StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> G'morgen leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Luckiboy ツ
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik heb om een of andere reden een mailtje van Andries aan jou ontvangen
<Luckiboy> Andries Filmer, volgens mij is die van osscomputers
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag Thomas
<leoquant> hallo darkmouth ツ
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi hannie
<hannie> Ik kan "/usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop" niet vinden.
<hannie> Wel "Hulp" in usr/share
<hannie> Maar dat bestand moet ik niet hebben.
<Luckiboy> kan je hem niet zelf maken?
<hannie> Luckiboy, dat kan, maar het zou een bestaande database met keywords moeten zijn
<hannie> Als in in Dash "help" intyp krijg ik niet het hulpdocument. Ik moet dan "hulp" intypen
<hannie> *ik
<hannie> Ik wil graag dat gebruikers ook help kunnen intypen
<Luckiboy> kan je die hulp .desktop dan niet aanpassen?
<hannie> Op mijn pc wel, maar de bedoeling is dat iedereen de juiste keywords aangeboden krijgt
<RawChid> Goede middag
<RawChid> Dag hannie
<hannie> hey, RawChid lang niet gesproken
<hannie> RawChid, jij weet vast wel waar het sleutelwoord "help" kan worden toegevoegd zodat
<hannie> ik in de Dash ook "help" kan intypen.
<RawChid> lol
<hannie> Volgens mij wordt dat niet uit gnome-control-center gehaald
<RawChid> Dat is een Gnome-X-keyword in een of ander .desktop bestand toch
<hannie> klopt. Maar yelp.desktop kan ik niet vinden in usr/share/applications
<hannie> hannie: on your system: /usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop doesn't have the word "help"
<hannie> <hannie> jbicha, do you mean yelp.po?
<hannie> <jbicha> if you modify that file, you'll also need to run sudo update-desktop-database
<hannie> dat was even kopieer- en plakwerk
<RawChid> Ik wil, maar zit hier op 11.04
<RawChid> :~$ locate yelp.desktop
<RawChid> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/yelp.desktop
<RawChid> /usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop
<hannie> o, ik gebruik 11.10
 * RawChid is bijna een half jaar weggeweest he :P
<RawChid> Binnenkort maar es upgraden
<hannie> RawChid, vertel. Ben je in een ver tropisch land geweest, heerlijk bruinen in de zon?
<timo^> ja RawChid , ben je alweer terug of nog niet?
<RawChid> Jup, terug
<RawChid> Brrrrr
<RawChid> Nou, valt vandaag wel weer mee :)
<StefandeVries> En, hoe rolt alles hier?
<Luckiboy> kalm
<timo^> goed
<StefandeVries> Prima.
<MichaelTel> bij jou ook alles ok, StefandeVries? Goedenavond iedereen
<StefandeVries> Hier alles in orde.
<leoquant> Luckiboy, dank voor het doorsturen van de mail
<Luckiboy> astu
<timo^> nu maken jullie me nieuwsgierig xD
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> topsecret
<timo^> ik heb een hekel aan secrets
<timo^> en al helemaal als ze top zijn ;)
<Luckiboy> kijk hier: http://prubuntu.osscomputers.nl/aankoop-ubuntu-nl-door-stichting-osscomputers/ en laat je fantasie even werken om de reste erbij te bedenken..
<Oer> nou, geweldig, ik denk dat ze verliezen in een rechtzaak.
<Idroy> ey oh
<Luckiboy> hoi idroy
<Idroy> hey Luckiboy
<leoquant> test
<Luckiboy> hij doet het ;)
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> leoquant, wat werkt er?
<leoquant> proxy
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<StefandeVries> May I inquire as to what purpose you're using it?
<leoquant> the "just I can"purpose
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> I see. :P
<commandoline> wat, gaan we hier nou ook al op Engels over :P?
<StefandeVries> Foutje van mij.
<commandoline> subtiel genoeg :P?
<StefandeVries> commandoline, ?
<commandoline> laat maar :P
<StefandeVries> Jow.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-23
<timo^> Thomas_de_Graaff: ping
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hallo
<timo^> ah
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ?
<timo^> We hebben op de IRL besproken dat Heimen en ik wellicht een presentatie over 'verborgen functies in Ubuntu' zouden doen. Is dat nog steeds van toepassing?
<timo^> Plus: Ik heb vanaf zondag ongeveer een pc over, waar ik Ubuntu TV op kan zetten, als test, goed idee?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lijkt me prima, je kan het best contact opnemen met TonH die is van de programmacommissie.
<timo^> Oké
<timo^> is die ook wel eens op IRC te vinden of moet dat via het Forum?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je kan het best een email sturen denk ik.
<timo^> okido :)
<timo^> Dankje :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-24
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Stichting Ondersteuning Ubuntu-NL zoekt extra bestuurder. Zie voor meer informatie: http://sounl.org/?q=node/84
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant.
<leoquant> goedemiddag
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag StefandeVries en leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<CasW> Ha leoquant
<leoquant> hee CasW
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voorinschrijving Ubuntu NL T-shirts is geopend. Zie: http://sounl.org/?q=node/83
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-25
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant en erkan^ :)
<erkan^> hi StefandeVries en leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVriesen iedereen
<Luckiboy> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> gebruikt er iemand pidgin voor irc?
<leoquant> hoi L
<leoquant> Luckiboy:
<CasW> Ik gebruik Pidgin voor irc, ja
<leoquant> bij nickserv is mijn typbalk normaal van grootte
<leoquant> echter in de rooms erg klein
<leoquant> is dat aan te pASSEN?
<CasW> Tools -> preferences -> conversations -> minimum input area height in lines
<leoquant> nu op 5 gezet
<leoquant> herstarten?
<CasW> Probeer maar, ik weet het niet.
<leoquant> nickserv heeft nu abnormaal grote ruimte
<Oer> leoquant, word het invoerveld groter door 'shift + enter'  ?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> neen
<Oer> dat is jammer :(
<leoquant> ff zien
<StefandeVries> Wb, leoquant :)
<leoquant> hallo stefanus
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-18
<Luckiboy> Ha JanC
<Luckiboy>  aanzetten al ik het nodig heb (bv. dmv ChanServ? )? (Ik vraag dit aan jou omdat ik mij  kan herinneren dat je in het IRC team zit/zat)
<Luckiboy> Oepsie
<StefandeVries> Gaat-ie goed Luckiboy_test? ;P
<Luckiboy_test> Prima ;)
<Luckiboy_test> Of toch niet, want het lukt Luckiboy niet om de +O flag van hem af te halen :(
<Luckiboy> OP'en en DEOP'en gaat inmiddels wel prima
<Luckiboy> See :)
<MichaelTel> Valt nog mee dat hij +m nog niet heeft uitgeprobeerd :)
<Luckiboy> Daag me niet uit :P Nee, geintje.
<commandoline>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -O misschien?
<StefandeVries> Vergeet de nickname niet dan.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb "/msg ChanServ set #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Luckiboy -O" al geprobeerd
<StefandeVries> Andersom.
<StefandeVries> IIRC.
<Luckiboy> Oh :P
<StefandeVries> Eerst -O, dan Luckiboy.
<StefandeVries> Maar pin me er niet op vast. ;)
<Luckiboy> Invalid command
<Luckiboy> :(
<Luckiboy> Deze dan: /msg NickServ flags #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -O Luckiboy
<commandoline> laatste twee omdraaien dan volgens /msg ChanServ help flags
<Luckiboy> Lukt ook niet
<Luckiboy> Ook invalid
<Luckiboy> Kan ik het als OP niet bij mezelf doen dmv /mode oid?
<Luckiboy> Even proberen met /msg chanserv flags (...)
<Luckiboy> Not authorized?
<commandoline> zodra het allemaal werkt kan Luckiboy_test wel direct een workshop IRC geven :P
<MichaelTel> Workshop IRC voor Ops
<commandoline> precies :P
<Luckiboy_test> commandoline: ik weet het niet precies, kennelijk heb ik iedereen een ban gegeven oid
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<Luckiboy_test> Gelukt?
<Luckiboy_test> Nee dus
<Luckiboy_test> :/
<Luckiboy> Oh wacht even, het was invite-only
<Luckiboy> Klopt het zo, StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ja ik ga niet parten en het risico lopen dat ik niet meer binnen kom. ;)
<StefandeVries> Zo te zien klopt hè.
<commandoline> lijkt te werken ;)
<Luckiboy> Mooi :)
<Luckiboy> Het angstzweet stond me even op het voorhoofd :P
<StefandeVries> Les geleerd?
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar ik zoek nog steeds een weg om die O van mijn nick af te halen.
<Luckiboy> Maar de op/deop commands weet ik nu ;)
<Luckiboy>  /mode Luckiboy -O
<Luckiboy> Of niet?
<Luckiboy> Hoe zet ik auto-op uit?
<StefandeVries> /msg -freenode ChanServ flags #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -O <hostmask>
<Luckiboy> <hostmask> moet zo blijven, of moet ik daar iets voor invullen?
<StefandeVries> Daar moet je iets voor invullen.
<StefandeVries> Zo te zien...
<StefandeVries> *!*@*luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Dat zou een optie zijn.
<Luckiboy> Ok, bedankt, ik ga het proberen.
<Luckiboy> Ik krijg weer de melding: "you are not authorized to execute this command"?
<StefandeVries> Hrm.
<StefandeVries> Vraag eens in #freenode.
<Luckiboy> Goed idee, ga ik doen.
<StefandeVries> Daar zijn ze denk ik beter thuis in hun eigen protocol.
<StefandeVries> (freenode gebruikt een eigen serie afspraken voor dit soort dingen.)
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: ze komen er ook niet uit, ze verwezen me naar jou omdat jij zou weten hoe de flags werken
<StefandeVries> Wat, #freenode?
<Luckiboy> Ja
<StefandeVries> Wie zei dat daar?
<Luckiboy> Extreme.
<StefandeVries> :')
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, ik weet het dus niet. :P
<Luckiboy> Of leoquant, zei hij.
<StefandeVries> Je zou een opstartscript kunnen overwegen.
<Luckiboy> Dat ie gelijk deopt bedoel je?
<Luckiboy> Dat kan.
<StefandeVries> "If you can't fix it, work around it."
<Luckiboy> Ik zal kijken.
<commandoline> misschien channel founder moeten zijn? Dat ben je zo te zien nog niet (staat op naam van leoquant)
<StefandeVries> Volgens de freenodedocumentatie niet.
<Luckiboy> Hoe zou ik dan ooit -O gekregen hebben?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb iets gevonden met aop, kan dat iets zijn?
<StefandeVries> Automatic Op, lijkt me.
<Luckiboy> Ja, kan dat mijn automatic op autzetten denk je?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, het lijkt dat te doen ja.
<Luckiboy> +O flag weghalen met aop gaat helaas niet :( Ze geven me het advies om het aan leoquant te vragen.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-19
<leoquant> Luckiboy, geen auto op meer? nu?
<Luckiboy> Toen ik een uur geleden joinde nog wel.
<Luckiboy> Maar ik zie dat je het net veranderd hebt, ik zal even kijken.
<leoquant> meer kan ik niet doen
<Luckiboy> ChanServ zegt dat ik nog steeds +O heb, ik zal even herstarten anders.
<Luckiboy> Hmm, dat lukt ook niet.
<leoquant>  doe /msg NickServ SET NOOP ON
<leoquant> en herstart client
<Luckiboy> Ok
<Luckiboy> Nu niet meer. :)
<leoquant> op jezelf eens?
<leoquant> en deop
<leoquant> ok klaar
<Luckiboy> Wat deed die NOOP flag eigenlijk?
<leoquant> NOOP
<leoquant> SET NOOP prevents services from automatically opping you in channels you have access in.
<leoquant> You can choose to op/voice yourself by using the OP and VOICE commands.
<leoquant> Syntax: SET NOOP ON|OFF
<leoquant> Example:
<leoquant>     /msg NickServ SET NOOP ON
<Luckiboy> Ah, dus ik heb in principe nog wel de +O flag.
<leoquant> https://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_nickserv_commands
<leoquant> ja de +o id
<Luckiboy> Niet de hoofdletter +O?
<leoquant> niet de +O
<Luckiboy> Dat is mooi. :)
<leoquant> hoofdletter is auto op
<Luckiboy> I know, maar ik dacht dat die NOOP flag die misschien domineerde ofzo.
<leoquant> do aanstaande zou de mwanzobot van pas komen
<leoquant> maar ik weet niet of die nog bestaat
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<leoquant> jammer, maar niets aan te doen
<leoquant> nog dingen Luckiboy ?
<Luckiboy> Nee, ik denk dat het wel duidelijk is zo.
<leoquant> mooi, en gret!
<leoquant> o
<RawChid> Wie komen er donderdag op de vergadering?
<RawChid> Of hoeveel...
 * commandoline is van plan te komen.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2013-03-21 verder Luckiboy, Hannie en r0n, zo te zien.
<commandoline> (tot nu toe)
<RawChid> Ah mooi :)
<Timo> Ik probeer ook aanwezig te zijn :)
<StefandeVries> Ik eveneens.
<leoquant> Luckiboy, je hebt nu een meetingbot tot je bechikking
<leoquant> ik heb erom gevraagd
<leoquant> docu heb ik helaas niet meer. dus de exacte commands ook niet
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology <- alle documentatie is hier
<leoquant> o...
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> misschien ook maar direct vragen voor #ubuntu-nl-meeting?
<leoquant> tja...
<commandoline> kan ook een andere keer hoor ;)
<leoquant> ik keek niet verder dan mwanzo helaas
<leoquant> mooi dat ie er staat
<leoquant> commandoline, ga je in de raad?
<leoquant> (of weet gij het nog niet?)
<Luckiboy> leoquant: bedankt, ik zal de wiki even nalezen
<leoquant> welcome Luckiboy
<leoquant> trijntje, in de raad lijkt ook verstandige keuze...:)
<leoquant> enfin
<Luckiboy> Alleen de wiki is offline volgens mij :(.
<commandoline> leoquant: misschien. Ik wil wel, maar door persoonlijke omstandigheden is het misschien te veel. Ik twijfel dus nog.
<leoquant> commandoline, heel veel staat al he
<leoquant> gaat nu om continuiteit
<leoquant> stabiliteit
<leoquant> en nog meer goede ideetjes?
<commandoline> ja, weet ik. We zullen zien. :)
<leoquant> indeed
<commandoline> Luckiboy: heb jij eigenlijk al stemrecht?
<leoquant> Luckiboy, wiki is niet down
<Luckiboy> Nee, niet zover ik weet.
<Luckiboy> leoquant: ik heb hem nu ook, net wou ie even niet laden
<leoquant> Luckiboy, gewoon via de mailinglist van de raad aanvragen lijkt me
<leoquant> ik kan je nu ook toevoegen?
<commandoline> leoquant: sowieso is het goed om misschien de eerste keer als raad een aantal leden te benaderen. De afgelopen keer werd de lijst immers compleet op voordracht samengesteld. De procedure zit er nog niet in, zeg maar.
<Luckiboy> Ik zou wel stemrecht willen krijgen, maar dan blijft het (voorlopig) alleen bij stemmen. Ik denk dat ik nu aan mwanzo al meer dan genoeg heb.
<leoquant> gedaan
<leoquant> commandoline, klopt
<leoquant> Luckiboy, stemrecht is vrij passief
<commandoline> Luckiboy: alleen stemmen is al heel wat als je de opkomst van de afgelopen keren bekeek :P
<Luckiboy> :P
<leoquant> je hoeft dus NIET in de raad
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Nee, I know, maar om even van te voren alvast mijn grenzen aan te geven :).
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> je hebt stemrecht nu
<leoquant> gegroet
<Luckiboy> Doei leoquant
<Luckiboy> Net te laat.
<trijntje> hey, ik wordt genoemd ;)
<trijntje> maar ik heb helaas geen tijd het komende half jaar
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-20
<Luckiboy> Ha leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<Luckiboy> Ik merk net op dat ik geen autovoice heb nu, kan dat een probleem vormen in de toekomst?
<leoquant> autovoice niet
<Luckiboy> Ok, mooi. Wou ik even weten :).
<leoquant> als ik het channel op +m zet nu dan wel, dan kun je niet chatten
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat bedoel ik eigenlijk ook.
<Luckiboy> Want tijdens vergaderingen gaat het kanaal toch op +m?
<leoquant> rejoin nu eens?
<leoquant> nee, er is gerommeld met flags
<leoquant> ik krijg je niet op autovoice helaas
<leoquant> dat zal je handmatig moeten doen
<leoquant> ah....
<leoquant> Syntax: VOICE|DEVOICE <#channel> [nickname]
<leoquant> cs deop leoquant
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ?
<Luckiboy> Ha leoquant, sorry, ik was even weg en toen ik terug was, was jij al weg.
<Luckiboy> auto voice is niet mogelijk dus?
<leoquant> ja/nee eigenlijk
<leoquant> wanneer je irssi blijft gebruiken zou ik het autobleh script gebruiken
<Luckiboy> Wat doet het autobleh script dan precies?
<leoquant> http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
<leoquant> vereenvoudigt commands
<Luckiboy> Ah oké.
<Luckiboy>  /voice bijvoorbeeld zeker.
<leoquant> ik kijk even
<leoquant_> /av leoquant_
<leoquant_> via op helaas
<leoquant_>  /op name
<leoquant_>  /voice name
<Luckiboy> Toch /voice?
<leoquant_> zeer korte commands niet?
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat is wel fijn
<leoquant> dat was irssi
<Luckiboy> Gaat het via xchat makkelijker/anders?
<leoquant> ja
<Luckiboy> Oh ja, daar kan dat natuurlijk via knopjes :P
<leoquant> gebruik via xchat chanserv script van dennis kaarsemaker
<leoquant> werkt via
<leoquant>  /cs o etc
<leoquant>  /cs deop etc
<Luckiboy> Dus /cs = verkorte versie van /msg ChanServ
<leoquant> https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<leoquant> ja Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Denk dat ik autobleh toch makkelijker vind.
<leoquant> het python script plaats je gewoon in de home van xchat
<leoquant> ok:)
<leoquant> het werkt goed!
<Luckiboy> Hoe ik het nu zie dan.
<leoquant> yep
<Luckiboy> Ik moet alleen het config file nog even vullen.
<leoquant> o, op het forum moet nog mod worden van het mwanzo gedeelte
<leoquant> je
<Luckiboy> O ja
<leoquant> nou "moet"....
<Luckiboy> Baat het niet, dan schaadt het niet :)
<leoquant> via het teamgedeelte ff vragen
<leoquant> Luckiboy,  nog andere dingen?
<Luckiboy> Ik weet niet precies hoe ik de autobleh config moet vullen. Maar verder niets meer denk ik.
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> scripts==>autorun--> de.pl daar plaatsen opnieuw opstarten
<leoquant> via./irssi
<Luckiboy> I know, maar autobleh moet ook nog geconfigureerd worden toch, of niet?
<leoquant> nee
<Luckiboy> Dus geen autopleh.conf (dat stond wel in de readme namelijk)
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> volgens mij niet
<Luckiboy> Oké, ik probeer het even
<leoquant> maar het is 1/2 jaar terug...
<leoquant> goed
<Luckiboy> Er zitten fouten in het script, volgens irssi.
<leoquant> ook na een tweede sart?
<leoquant> hij geeft hier ook errors
<leoquant> geeft niet
<leoquant> doet ie het?
<Luckiboy> even kijken
<Luckiboy> Hmm, bij /op Luckiboy geeft ie "You're not a channel operator"
<leoquant>  hmmm
<Luckiboy> kijken of het complete command het wel doet.
<Luckiboy> Ja, dan doet ie het wel.
<Luckiboy> Misschien heeft ie eerst op rechten nodig?
<leoquant> en de a=argument commands?
<Luckiboy> Eh, hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant>  /ak etc
<leoquant> kick mij maar
<Luckiboy> Ja, die doet het dus wel
<leoquant> lukt wel!
<leoquant> hihi
<Luckiboy> Of... ik deed /kick, is dat niet van freenode zelf?
<StefandeVries> Eindelijk die vervelende man weg. ;)
<StefandeVries> O wacht. :P
<leoquant> he's back! :P
<leoquant>  /ak leoquant
<Luckiboy>  /ak doet het niet
<Luckiboy> unknown command
<leoquant> klote script
<Luckiboy> Kan je jouw script niet op paste zetten?
<leoquant> o jawel
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631599/
<Luckiboy> ok, nog maar eens proberen dan.
<Luckiboy> Hij doet het nog steeds niet :(
<leoquant> cd autorun && \
<Luckiboy> Error: can't locate LWP/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains:
<Luckiboy> Dat geeft irssi
<leoquant> ln -sv ../adv_autobleh.pl && \
<leoquant> ln -sv ../autobleh.pl
<leoquant> nah ik stop
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> anders volg je toch de webpagina
<Luckiboy> Ga ik proberen.
<leoquant> doeg
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-21
<leoquant> commandoline :P
<commandoline> leoquant: ?
<leoquant> goede zet van je
<leoquant> imho
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> \o/
<Luckiboy> Inderdaad, succes commandoline :)
<leoquant> hoe ist met Luckiboy ?
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Prima, alles gaat zijn gangetje.
<leoquant> mooi
<commandoline> Vanavond vergadering, toch?
<leoquant> ja
<Luckiboy> Klopt.
 * leoquant is blij
<commandoline> hmm, we zouden het eens kunnen hebben over nieuwe manieren om de workshops te geven, bijv. via google hangouts. Werkt internationaal erg goed. :)
<leoquant> haha ideetjes ツ
 * commandoline zou zich misschien ook eens wat meer in QML moeten verdiepen, een workshop 'apps ontwikkelen voor Ubuntu Touch' zou het ook wel aardig doen denk ik :)
<Luckiboy> Voel je vrij om een agendapunt toe te voegen.
<Luckiboy> :)
<commandoline> zal ik zo even doen.
<leoquant> Luckiboy, als ik niet ben
<leoquant> wil je dan formeel iedereen van mwanzo bedanken
<leoquant> namens mij
<Luckiboy> Is goed.
<leoquant> dit team is goud
<Luckiboy> Niet teveel vlijen aub :P
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> nog vragen?
<Luckiboy> Nope.
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> doeg
<Luckiboy> Tot ziens.
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: wát ben je aan het doen? :P
<StefandeVries> En waarom ben je met verbanningen bezig? :P
<Luckiboy> Geen idee, ik dacht dat ik mezelf alvast voice zou geven voor vanaaf.
<Luckiboy> Maar dat ging dus mis.
<StefandeVries> Haal eerst eens die bans weg, dat lijkt me nu belangrijker.
<Luckiboy> ? De commands worden niet meer uitgevoerd?
<Luckiboy>  /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -b
<StefandeVries> /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -b +v!*@*
<StefandeVries> /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -b ib!*@*
<StefandeVries> /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -b -b!*@*    <- dit,sorry.
<StefandeVries> /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -b -v!*@*    <- die ook.
<Luckiboy> Oké ik dacht al.
<Luckiboy> Oh, dat is stom, ik had bij het voice geven de nickname en de optie omgedraaid.
<Luckiboy> Zo, dat is dan ook weer geregeld.
<StefandeVries> :)
<Luckiboy> Werkt +V eigenlijk ook langs die weg (autovoice)?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo +V <hostmask>
<Luckiboy> Of nick, kan dat ook, ipv hostmask?
<Luckiboy> Mijn autovoice is namelijk op een of andere manier verloren gegaan.
<StefandeVries> Nick kan ook.
<StefandeVries> Maar of dat gewenst is moet je zelf weten.
<Luckiboy> Ik doe wel hostmask dan, als ik die nog kan achterhalen :P
<StefandeVries> Beter?
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar ik snap het niet, want ik deed gewoon /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo -V Luckiboy!~luc@unaffiliated/luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ofeh, +V bedoel ik.
<Luckiboy> Zit er toch nog een fout in dat commando?
<hannie> commandoline, hoi, als je er bent, kan ik iets vragen?
<commandoline> hannie: zeker
<hannie> komt ie:
<hannie> http://spreadubuntu.org/nl/material/brochure/ubuntu-nl-flyer-2012
<hannie> Weet jij hoe ik een taalfoutje hierin kan verbeteren?
<commandoline> hannie: er staat een source-bestand (.xcf) online zo te zien?
<commandoline> Dat is te openen met gimp.
<hannie> Ja, kan ik daarin wijzigen dan?
<commandoline> ja, het staat er nog als tekstlagen in zo te zien :)
<hannie> ok, ik heb hem geopend in Gimp. Eens kijken of ik tekst kan wijzigen. Bedankt voor de tip.
<hannie> commandoline, het is gelukt hoor. Ik vond het in een flyer die uitgedeeld wordt wel belangrijk.
<commandoline> mooi :)
<hannie> trijntje, als je er bent, we vergaderen op #ubuntu-meeting over DDTP
<trijntje> hannie: bedankt, ik moest naar de dierenarts
<Cugel> Goedenavond mensen.
<FOAD> Hallo allemaal.
<Cugel> Mooi op tijd.
<FOAD> Ik heb mijn notitieblok al klaarliggen.
<Cugel> De link in de topic verwijst naar een meeting in 2012.
<FOAD> Zet het maar op de agenda, Cugel.
<Cugel> Ik zet het bij de rondvraag, punt 8 of zo.
<Cugel> !workshops
<StefandeVries> Das war einmal.
 * commandoline speelt voor bot: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<trijntje> hannie: ik heb je mailtje over rhyuthmbox gezien, moet ik mn vertalingen naar elke versie apart uploaden, ipv alleen naar master?
<hannie> trijntje, moment...
<hannie> trijntje, als ik het goed begrepen heb worden vertalingen van een stable-versie doorgesluist naar de Master
<hannie> Dus, als een vertaling nog niet voltooid is in een stable versie is het beter eerst die te voltooien
<hannie> dat geldt ook voor gnome-system-monitor, waar jij mee bezig bent
<trijntje> hannie: ik heb nu een aantal vertalingen af, dus ik zal die vandaag of morgen naar gnome uploaden
<hannie> Peima, wil je even doorgeven naar de lijst welke vertalingen je af hebt?
<hannie> *prima
<hannie> trijntje, binnenkort zal ik bij Gnome ook committen
<trijntje> hannie: is goed, als het goed is kan ik dat aanvinken op de website
<trijntje> ik ben weer weg, ik spreek je nog wel via de lijst hannie, fijne avond
<hannie> zelfde, trijntje
<Luckiboy> Iedereen is er inmiddels?
<Luckiboy> Ik hoor niks, ik begin maar.
<leoquant> o|
<Cugel> Iedereen die hier is is er.
<Luckiboy> #startmeeting ubuntu nl mwanzo
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar 21 18:30:29 2013 UTC.  The chair is Luckiboy. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Cugel> #unlurk
<Luckiboy> Goed, eerste topic
<Luckiboy> #topic Organisatie
<Luckiboy> Zoals jullie allemaal denk wel weten is leoquant gestopt met het leidinggeven aan mwanzo.
<Luckiboy> *denk ik
<Cugel> Klopt.
<Luckiboy> De vraag is: hoe gaan we nu verder?
<Luckiboy> Ikzelf heb al aangegeven dat ik ad interim beschikbaar ben, zijn er nog andere vrijwilligers hier?
<r0n__> nee
<Luckiboy> Anderen?
<hannie> sorry dat ik wat laat ben. Ik ben er nu, hoor!
<Luckiboy> Welkom hannie.
 * leoquant achter de schermen om de overgang te maken voor de opvolgers
<hannie> merci
<Cugel> Ik stem voor Luckiboy.
<hannie> Luckiboy, ben je alleen ai beschikbaar of wil je het echt gaan doen?
<Luckiboy> hannie: ik worstel een beetje met het idee als ik de enige kartrekker word, alle verantwoordelijkheid op mijn schouders komt te liggen.
<Luckiboy> En daar ben ik nog te jong voor, vind ik zelf.
<hannie> Kan ik mij voorstellen, dus eerst even een proefperiode zullen we maar zeggen?
<hannie> Ik waardeer het zeer dat je het überhaupt wil doen
<Luckiboy> Ik zie trouwens op launchpad dat jij ook in de council zit hannie?
<hannie> ja, samen met leoquant ;)
<Luckiboy> Een backup zou ik wel fijn vinden, namelijk.
<hannie> In de praktijk is deze nog niet geraadpleegd
 * commandoline is er nu ook, irc bouncer deed raar :(
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ik blijf op de achtergrond zolang als je wil
<leoquant> maar ik doe geen typwerk/wiki/workshops
<hannie> Luckiboy, ik wil wel net als leoquant op de achtergrond beschikbaar zijn
<Luckiboy> Ok, want ik zit met examens volgend jaar, dus dan kan ik waarschijnlijk niks doen.
<Luckiboy> Maar als jullie het dan voor even kunnen opvangen lijkt de opvolging mij geen probleem :)
<hannie> Gaan we Workshops later nog bespreken?
<Luckiboy> hannie: klopt.
 * commandoline is ook op de achtergrond beschikbaar mocht dat nodig zijn.
<leoquant> na ik vang niets op
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> kijk, 3 bups, geweldig
<Luckiboy> Mooi, geen problemen lijkt me.
<leoquant> ik help je bekend te maken met de infrastructuur
<leoquant> commandoline, super
<Luckiboy> Iemand nog vragen? Anders gaan we verder naar de Workshops.
<hannie> ik niet
<Luckiboy> Waar is timo trouwens?\
<leoquant> nee
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond iedereen
<Luckiboy> Ok, dan ga ik verder.
<hannie> timo heeft laten weten dat hij niet aanwezig kan zijn
<Luckiboy> #topic Workshops
<Luckiboy> hannie: ok, bedankt
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel: welkom
<Luckiboy> Zijn er nog vergaderingen geplant voor dit seizoen?
<FOAD> Ik ben altijd beschikbaar voor wijs leiderschapsadvies.
<commandoline> workshops of vergaderingen? Beide niet geloof ik trouwens :P
<Luckiboy> workshops.
<Luckiboy> Is er wel behoefte aan?
<Luckiboy> Of moet dat nog gepeilt worden?
<hannie> Ik vind het jammer dat er vaak te weinig belangstelling is voor de workshops.
<Luckiboy> hannie: dat idee heb ik ook.
<hannie> Wat zouden we kunnen doen om meer mensen te krijgen?
<leoquant> FOAD inzetten
<r0n__> Meer publiciteit, om mensen aan te trekken ?
<hannie> Persoonlijk vind ik het een prima initiatief, maar er moet wel belangstelling voor zijn.
<leoquant> zodat op irc workshops bekend raken
<hannie> Volgens mij heeft leoquant best hard zijn best gedaan het bekend te maken, maar toch weinig reacties
 * commandoline zou het prikbord/de planet nog in kunnen zetten om info over workshops van te voren te verspreiden
<leoquant> we zullen internationaal moeten aansluiten
<Luckiboy> Er was hier toch ook ergens het idee om google hangout in te zetten? Dat is misschien wel interessanter.
<hannie> Moeten we daaruit concluderen dat er gewoon weinig behoefte aan is, of dat er niet op de juiste manier bekendheid aan wordt gegeven?
<leoquant> met nederlandse vertalers adhoc
<Luckiboy> Ik denk beide, hannie
<leoquant> zoals er ook spaanstalige teams zijn om engels te vertalen
<hannie> leoquant, goed idee om te kijken hoe de buren het doen, b.v. Spaanse team
<Luckiboy> Ik heb niet het idee dat we veel mensen bereiken qua promotie, maar ook dat er ván de mensen die we bereiken, weinig belangstelling is.
<leoquant> dat gaat best goed hannie
<leoquant> Luckiboy, het blijft moeilijk belangstelling te peilen onder "leden"
<hannie> Zouden we een minimum aantal belangstellenden voor een workshop moeten invoeren?
<commandoline> als ik kijk naar de internationale workshops zie je daar met regelmaat Nederlanders die je hier nooit ziet, misschien een indicatie.
<leoquant> +1
<Luckiboy> hannie: dat lijkt me een goed plan idd
<hannie> +1
<r0n__> Een poll op het forum voor interesse ?
<Luckiboy> Alweer? :P
<FOAD> Vragen naar welke onderwerpen de interesses uitgaan?
<commandoline> er komt daarvoor eigenlijk een te selectief groepje in /ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. Een poll bij 'Algemeen' werkt beter, denk ik :P
<hannie> Niet alleen het forum, ook andere sociale media, Ubuntu community, etc.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: goed punt.
<Luckiboy> Forum belangrijke berichten?
<hannie> bijvoorbeeld, ja
<Luckiboy> In dat hokje bovenaan.
<hannie> Zoveel mogelijk mensen zien te bereiken
<hannie> En interessante onderwerpen kiezen
<commandoline> hannie: goed punt. We kunnen wel weer iets meer focussen op de dingen die we een paar jaar geleden al gedaan hebben, maar wel succesvol waren.
<Luckiboy> Misschien moet je geen poll maken maar de keuze aan de mensen zélf overlaten?
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben net de Python cursus aan het herhalen :)
<leoquant> tenzij hulp bij ubuntero, dat mag 1 op 1 imho
<leoquant> ubunteroschap/aanmelding bedoel ik
<leoquant> succesnummers herhalen? +1
<Luckiboy> Dat deden we volgens mij altijd 1 op 1.
<leoquant> nou...
<Luckiboy> Niet?
<leoquant> hoeft niet, maar dat is zo ingewikkeld dat hulp online mogelijk moet zijn
<leoquant> gedoe
<commandoline> goed, dus samengevat: interessantere onderwerpen (en evt. ook oude herhalen), nog betere verspreiding (forum nieuws, prikbord, planet, social media, etc.), internationale events spiegelen, nieuwe media (google hangouts?)
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> goed samengevat!
<Luckiboy> Ja, dan komen we gelijk bij jouw punt, commandoline.
<Luckiboy> Google Hangouts
<Luckiboy> #topic Google Hangouts naast IRC
<Luckiboy> Ikzelf ben inderdaad van mening dat het _naast_ IRC moet gebeuren.
<commandoline> internationaal werkt het meestal zo dat de sessieleiders zichtbaar zijn en hun verhaal doen, de geïnteresseerden stellen dan via IRC vragen.
<leoquant> ( ik lees het verder, ik moet gaan)
<commandoline> Luckiboy: bedoel je wat ik hierboven beschrijf, of ook workshops puur op IRC houden?
 * commandoline heeft één onderdeel van de Pythoncursus een keer via een videoverbinding gegeven. Je kon meer behandelen, maar het is wel een nadeel dat er geen doorzoekbare logs zijn.
<Luckiboy> Nou kijk, ikzelf ben nogal privacygevoelig, dus Google Hangouts gebruik voor _mij_ is voor mij een grote No-Go
<commandoline> duidelijk, naast elkaar dus.
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat lijkt me het beste.
<hannie> Luckiboy, dat is precies wat ik tegen google hangouts heb, je privacy
<Luckiboy> Mijn ouders zullen er ook wat tegen hebben denk ik, als ik met mijn gezicht voor onbekende mensen te zien ben.
<FOAD> Dan zet je toch je V-masker op.
<hannie> Dus toch niet zo een goed idee, hangouts?
<FOAD> Je kunt ze ook met alleen geluid doen.
<Luckiboy> Ik zou het idd naast IRC introduceren, en de keuze aan de workshopgever laten.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: +1.
<hannie> +1, laat de workshopleider kiezen
<Luckiboy> Verder nog punten/iets te vragen?
<commandoline> zijn er nog plannen voor workshops?
<Luckiboy> Oh ja, ik zal in Algemeen een peilingtopic plaatsen, naar aanleiding daarvan zien we verder.
<Luckiboy> Goed?
<hannie> ok, ik moet weg. Zie jullie weer
<commandoline> Ach ja, dat kan nooit kwaad :)
<commandoline> dag hannie
<Luckiboy> (eerst het forumteam contacteren, anders verplaatsen ze hem)
<Luckiboy> Dan denk ik dat deze meeting is afgerond?
<commandoline> wat mij betreft wel :)
<Luckiboy> Ok.
<Luckiboy> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Mar 21 19:04:19 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2013/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2013-03-21-18.30.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2013/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2013-03-21-18.30.html
<FOAD> Akkoord.
<r0n__> Zal ik met het forum team e.e.a. ddoorgeven ?
<Luckiboy> r0n__: is goed
<commandoline> bedankt voor het voorzitten, Luckiboy :)
<Luckiboy> Geen dank. :)
<Luckiboy> Ideaal, wiki syntax log.
<r0n__> Jullie allemaal bedankt, de één voor het leiden, anderen voor het meedenken.
<FOAD> Graag gedaan.
<Luckiboy> Ik moet ook gaan, tot ziens allemaal maar weer!
<r0n__> doeiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cugel> Dank voor de fijne vergadering.
<FOAD> Jij ook voor je deelname, Cugel.
<StefandeVries> Jullie toewijding emotioneert me.
<FOAD> Ik zou mijn leven willen geven voor deze vergaderingen, onder bepaalde voorwaarden.
<Cugel> Ik zou meer willen doen dan dat.
<FOAD> Dat kan.
<FOAD> Vertel ons je deal.
<Cugel> Okee, hier komt het.
<FOAD> Wat een snaak.
<StefandeVries> Wel alle.
<FOAD> Ik zal je vertellen wat ik met zulke lui doe.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-24
<MichaelTel> Hmm Luckiboy zonder voice?
<commandoline> We kunnen ook gewoon de voices afschaffen. Scheelt een hoop gedoe :P
<Timo> Ik ben voor. Stom gedoe ;P
<MichaelTel> Je bent voor stom gedoen? :P
<MichaelTel> -n
<Timo> De voice is stom gedoe.
<MichaelTel> Waarom hebben we het eigenlijk. Ik heb het hier nog niet nodig gehad
<commandoline> het idee is dat nieuwe leden kunnen zien wie er allemaal al ervaring hebben met mwanzo geloof ik.
<commandoline> (toen die voices voor het eerst geintroduceerd werden door leoquant)
<commandoline> het idee is dat nieuwe leden kunnen zien wie er allemaal al ervaring hebben met mwanzo geloof ik.
<commandoline> (toen die voices voor het eerst geintroduceerd werden door leoquant)
<commandoline> oh, wacht, da's replay. Sorry :P
<Luckiboy> Ja, de +V flag wil er niet op bij mij, beetje raar?
<MichaelTel> commandoline: Duidelijk, dank.
<MichaelTel> Luckiboy: mag ik je aan het werk zetten. Op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/WikiThuisPagina staat de verwijzing naar CategorieThuispagina, maar deze pagina bestaat niet.
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel: dat moet CategoryHomepage zijn, zal het even aanpassen.
<Luckiboy> Oh, dat is een systeempagina, die kan ik niet aanpassen. Ik zal het even in #ubuntu-nl-team vermelden.
<MichaelTel> Goed bezig :)
<StefandeVries> En tijdens meetings werden de voices gebruikt om alleen bijdragen van Mwanzoleden toe te laten.
<commandoline> daar is het tegenwoordig ook amper voor nodig, maar klopt idd :)
<StefandeVries> In de praktijk werd er ook nogal rijkelijk met +v gestrooid.
<lordnoid> ja, zelfs ik had er een
<MichaelTel> Je mag die van mij wel hebben hoor, lordnoid :P
<StefandeVries> En dat - en dat bedoel ik uiteraard niet vervelend - terwijl je tot toen nog niets voor Mwanzo deed, toch?
<lordnoid> nee dank u
<StefandeVries> Althans, dat meen ik me te herinneren.
<lordnoid> klopt
<StefandeVries> Overigens, is Luckiboy actief?
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het trouwens met OpenTeacher, lordnoid/commandoline?
<commandoline> Luckiboy is actief, hij heeft laatst de vergadering van mwanzo voorgezeten.
<StefandeVries> Niet actief in die zin.
<StefandeVries> Actief in de zin van niet-afk, aanwezig op dit moment.
<StefandeVries> Maar overduidelijk niet.
<commandoline> ah :P
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Wat is er?
<Luckiboy> Wel actief dus :P
<commandoline> OT gaat prima. Nieuwe functies recent: typeles, OCR, een lading bestandsformaten, importeurs voor woordjessites, etc. :)
<StefandeVries> Kijk aan. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik moest van mezelf een paar kanalen parten en ja, #openteacher hoorde daarbij.
<StefandeVries> Goed te weten dat het goed gaat.
<commandoline> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik werk nu ook naast m'n studie, dus ja.
<StefandeVries> Het werd wat druk in m'n IRC-client. :P
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: je wou niks zeggen? Ik werd twee keer genoemd, dus ik kwam toch maar even kijken. ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2019-03-22
<Rachelle_> hoi meetingology en ubuntulog2
